# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Tuzba vrtić

## cleaning-lady

Netko je pricepio kojem djetetu prst. Kada me teta zvala rekla je da ima mali sukrvice i da se malo pricepila. Za djetetov plac je rekla da je : ma to je samo malo burno reagirala. 
Zbilja zelim da njoj netko tako pricepi prst, da joj smrska sve kosti i otkine nokat i pola jagodice. Ful me zanima kako bi ona reagirala. Pitala sam tetu da li da dodjem odmah po nju ,jel jako ? Ona je rekla , ma ne ,mozete a i ne morate. Djetetu je navodno smrskan prst na ormaricu za djecu. Srednji prst DESNE RUKE. Molim sve koji ovo citaju da si zacepe bilo koji prst desne ruke sa vratima koja se otvaraju prema sebi i kvaka je sa lijeve stane.(ne za pravo,naravno). Svi koji to pokusaju ce shvatiti da je ne moguce sam sebi zacepiti prst na taj nacin. Mame koje imaju djecu koja idu sa Lyrom u vrtic ce znati da su vrata od ormarica poprilicno lagana i malena i da zbilja treba vrlo jaka sila da bi se tako nasilno ostetio prst. Dakle , NETKO joj je ostetio prst.ili se to nije dogodilo na vratima od ormarica. 
Nadalje. Ulazna vrata koja su pod sifrom , cesto ne funkcioniraju vec se moze slobodno uci u vrtic. Ta vrata su teska i zeljezna i vjerojatno su to ta vrata koja su ostetila Lyrin prst. A teta uporno tvrdi sasvim drugaciju i potpuno ne logicnu pricu. Teta mi ocito ne zeli reci istinu. Niti tko je zacepio maloj prst , niti gdje ?

Vrtic i teta su prijavljeni policiji i sutra cu ici kod ravanateljice , 

Ono na sto bih apelirala kod roditelja je da mi kazete bilo kakve pravne informacije vezane konkretno za ovu situaciju i ako mi mozete preporuciti daljnje djelovanje i kome.

Htjela bih prijaviti vrtic i gradskom uredu za obrazovanje (predskolski odgoj) 

I ako netko zna sto nam je potrebno za dobivanje odstete i gdje ici ...  


Hvala unaprijed Svima puno na odgovorima

----------


## sirius

Odsteta od osiguranja se dobiva jedino ako su ozljede teske i trajne.
Bile ste na hitnoj? Ne razumijem koje su tocno ozljede u pitanju?

----------


## sirius

Vrlo je lako prilicno jako povrijediti prst ako se prst gurne u otvor izmedu poluotvorenih vrata i okvira,  ne sa one strane gdje je brava. Djeca se stalno naslanjaju na vrata i vrlo je lako da tako neko stisne prst.

----------


## čokolada

Ne kužim ni ja - djetetu su smrskane sve kosti, otkinut nokat i pola jagodice?

----------


## orange80

> Ne kužim ni ja - djetetu su smrskane sve kosti, otkinut nokat i pola jagodice?


baš sam i ja to htjela pitati.

ovdje je ključno kakva je zapravo ozljeda?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Sirius stvarno mislim da teta zataskava pravu pricu.

Bila sam sa njom jucer na hitnoj. Ima longetu.

Zadnji clanak na srednjem prstu je smrskan. Nema jagodicu niti nokar.

----------


## cleaning-lady

http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06...74e477a928.jpg

----------


## Beti3

Ne vidi se slika. 
Meni nije jasno kako su te zvali i rekli da ima malo sukrvice, a ti kažeš da nema jagodice i da je smrskan zadnji članak. Da li je kost slomljena? Da li je otvorena rana na prstiću?

 Znam kako je kad stisneš prst s vratima, i sama sam to doživjela, a i djeca isto. Meni su vrata od auta pričepila palac. Mislim da sam u to doba i tu o tome pisala. Bio je posve plavocrn, nokat je otpao, ali nije pukao članak i sve je prošlo bez posljedica. Osim jakih bolova neko vrijeme.

Naravno da svatko reagira na svoj način, ali nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet zvati policiju. Nisam zvala ni kad bi me nazivali sa hitne gdje su žurno odveli kojeg od sinova zbog ozljeda u školi. Ne znam da li je što bilo i u vrtiću.
 Grozno je kada se djetetu nešto dogodi, ali ako sve završi samo sa ožiljkom i kratkotrajnim bolovima, super je. Djeca su sklona ozljedama, to je dio života.Ne možemo ( ni ne trebamo) bdjeti nad njima 24 sata na dan. 

Nije ti lako, ali moraš male ozljede prihvatiti kao dio života.
A odštetu ne dobiješ ni za tri šava na glavi, posljedica naguravanja u školskom hodniku i bliskog susreta glave i radijatora, ni za noć na neurokirurgiji koja slijedi. Ovo znam iz iskustva vlastitog djeteta.

----------


## čokolada

Žao mi je što se malenoj to dogodilo  :Sad:  i razumijem da vam je grozno. S obzirom na malene prstiće skroz mi je zamislivo da se to dogodilo na  dječjem ormariću na način kako sirius opisuje. Iskreno, to nenamjerno zaguravanje prstića u utor između okvira i vrata (velikih) moja je noćna mora, dogodilo mi se par puta s mlađom, čak i sad svaki put panično provjeravam gdje su im ruke. Zaustavila sam se pri zatvaranju svaki put čim sam osjetila otpor, a ona vrisnula, ne želim ni zamišljati kako bi bilo da sam ih zalupila. 

Zašto misliš da teta ne govori istinu da je bio ormarić u pitanju?

----------


## Mima

slika se vidi ako se napravi copy paste i izgleda prilično gadno.

----------


## Mima

Iskreno, meni isto ne izgleda kao da se to moglo napraviti sa ormarićem. 
Jednom mi je prst pričepljen u ulazna vrata stana, a jednom sam ja nećakinji pričepila prst vratima auta, i nije ovako izgledali niti je išta bilo slomljeno.

----------


## alga

> Odsteta od osiguranja se dobiva jedino ako su ozljede teske i trajne.
> ?


Mi smo dobili odštetu za ozljedu koja nije trajna a možda niti tako teška. Odšteta od osiguranja nije bila neka velika, ali grad ima i osiguranje odgovornosti i tu je bio dosta veći iznos. Bitno je samo da postoji medicinsko izvješće i da negdje piše da je to bilo za vrijeme boravka u vrtiću (to što se tiče osiguranja odgovornosti, a osiguranje od ozljeda navodno djeca imaju 24 sata- znači čak i ako se ozlijede kući bi trebalo biti plaćeno). Znači- medicinska dokumentacija, i neki formulari koji se dobiju od osiguranja a tete moraju potpisati.

----------


## sirius

E. je u dobi od dvije godine pala obiteljska fotografija u staklenom okviru na mali prst na nozi ( bez cipela, samo u carapama). Njoj iz ruke, okvir je bio dimenzija A4. Prst je posve poplavio i otpao je nokat kasnije.

Hocu reci da je stvarno moguce da se prst ugura izmedu okvira i vrata , te kod zatvaranja nastane poluga cija je sila veca nego da se prst " samo " stisne vratima ( lagano).

----------


## sirius

Ne znam za ormaric, ali mi u vrticu imamo prilicno teska metalna vrata na ulazu u sobu. Mene uvijek strava hvata kad vidim da su djecji prsti oko okvira. Jer nikad ne znas kada mogu upasti unutra, a da netko nehotice ne zatvori vrata.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Dakle ova ozlijeda nikako nike npravljena vratim ormaric sto je potvrdila i teta na policiji.  Samo zelim da se jasno razluce dvije stvari kako bi me sto bolje razumjele. Dakle NIJE mi toliki problem sto se djeca udaraju. Ali mi je OGROMAN problem tetino zataskavanje i nemar.  Meni bi bilo jako drago da je teta reagirala tako da je malu odmah odvela na hitnu. Umjesto toga ona je zakrpala sitaciju sa par zavoja i nazvala me tek nakon sat i pol sto se sve dogodilo i jos mi je rekla da nije nista strasno. Ne ciljam na odstetu financijskog tipa nego na otkaz tete koja radi jer mi ju vise pun kufer sa svojim prebolesnim izjavama.  Tipa , vas mala je prejako reagirala. Ono. Djetetu je tako pricepljen prst da joj smrskana kost i otkinut joj je nokat i prst. Dodje mi da ja njoj otkinem nokt vratima i da joj pljunem u facu i govorim ma ajde pa pretjerano reagiras. Nije ti nista. Na hitnoj su se zgrazali kad su vidjeli prst ! Mala ima 21 mjesec !

----------


## sirius

> Mi smo dobili odštetu za ozljedu koja nije trajna a možda niti tako teška. Odšteta od osiguranja nije bila neka velika, ali grad ima i osiguranje odgovornosti i tu je bio dosta veći iznos. Bitno je samo da postoji medicinsko izvješće i da negdje piše da je to bilo za vrijeme boravka u vrtiću (to što se tiče osiguranja odgovornosti, a osiguranje od ozljeda navodno djeca imaju 24 sata- znači čak i ako se ozlijede kući bi trebalo biti plaćeno). Znači- medicinska dokumentacija, i neki formulari koji se dobiju od osiguranja a tete moraju potpisati.


Moze se dobiti pokrice za dane izbivanja iz vrtica, moze i za ozljedu, ali sve ovisi o polici.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ponavljam ona me nazvala nakon sto se dijete iz urlalo od boli. I jos mi je rekla na moje pitanje ,da li zeli da dodjem odmah , rekla ma neemooraaateeeeeee....

----------


## sirius

> Ponavljam ona me nazvala nakon sto se dijete iz urlalo od boli. I jos mi je rekla na moje pitanje ,da li zeli da dodjem odmah , rekla ma neemooraaateeeeeee....


Ne znam sto bih ti rekla. Mene zovu i za glavobolju. Ili bolove u trbuhu.
Ili teta nije dobro procijenila situaciju ili je neozbiljna.

----------


## alga

> Ali mi je OGROMAN problem tetino zataskavanje i nemar.  !


to je bio jedini razlog zašto smo mi tada išli namjerno prijavljivati slučaj osiguranju. Bilo je previše pokušaja zataškavanja i umanjivanja cijelog događaja.

----------


## čokolada

To je potpuno neprimjerena tetina reakcija, morala te odmah pozvati i osigurati adekvatnu medic.pomoć i pravovremenu obradu rane. Nezgode se događaju, ne mora biti nikakav dramatičan razlog ni namjera, ali reakcija tete mora biti odgovarajuća.
Ne znam nista o pravnom postupku.

----------


## cleaning-lady

https://vimeo.com/131004995


http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06...e9137e6689.jpg

http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06...bf37ab4237.jpg

----------


## sirius

Apsolutno mi je nevjerojatno da teta nije prmjetila da tako jako ostecen nokat. To mora da je jako krvarilo, osim sto jako boli.

----------


## cleaning-lady

:Crying or Very sad:  nije mala uopce spavala... a u vrticu me docekala sa keksom u ustima..... mislim... taj nacin...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Dakle sutra da odem u osiguranje ? Koje ? Kako da saznam ? Kako da se postavim prema ravnateljici.. jutris me teta zvala pa se nisam htjela javiti d ne reagiram neprimjereno a i sigurna sam da ju je frka sto cu ja napraviti. 

Podnijela sam prijavu policiji za zanemarivnje djeteta.. sad cemo vidjet sto ce iz toga izaci..

----------


## Ginger

Nezgode se dogadjaju, to nije nista neobicno
Medjutim, reakcija stvarno nije adekvatna
Nedavno je i u grupi moje kceri bio slican dogadjaj (jos gadnije je bilo) i teta je malenog odmah odvela na hitnu i obavijestila roditelje koji su dosli tamo
Jucer sam dosla po kceri i veli mi teta da je pala u hodniku i lupila se u ruku, al da se nista ne vidi
Nedavno je imala i kvrgu na glavi, rekli su mi cim sam dosla
I uopce ne mogu shvatiti da teta nije skuzila koliko je jaka ozljeda kod tvoje malene
Mislim, cak da ju je i ona s vratima, jbg, al trebala je zbrinuiti dijete kako spada

Zao mi je sto vam se to dogodilo

----------


## cleaning-lady

Da je teta postupila kak spada ja nebi a rekla. Nego bi joj zahvalila. Ovako sam potpuno izgubila povjerenje u nju i stvarno sramota . 

Sto se tice ormarica. Ormarici su jedan do drugog i nema mjesta za prst gdje je šarka. Budem slikala , snimila kad cu ici po Lyrine stvari u vrtic..

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Apsolutno mi je nevjerojatno da teta nije prmjetila da tako jako ostecen nokat. To mora da je jako krvarilo, osim sto jako boli.


uh, da
baš mi je žao
to me je uvijek strah kada zatvaram vrata auta
to strašno boli
jadno dijete
ne branim tetu
ali je li nokat odstranjen na hitnoj ili pri samoj povredi?
nekad, u prvom trenu, ne može se vidjeti u potpunosti jačina povrede
želim brzi oporavak

----------


## sirius

Zaista se svasta moze dogoditi. Nezgode se dogadaju. Kod kuce i u vrticu.
Ali teta je zaista neprimjereno reagirala. Odnosno , nije reagirala. 
Ne znam zasto. Istina, ja nebih na policiju zbog tog jednog incidenta isla, posebno zato sto vec duze vrijeme ostavljam to dijete na tom mjestu na skrb ( pa pretpostavljam da ju ostavljam na mjestu na kojem imam povjerenja).
Ali bih prijavila nadleznima u vrticu.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ovo nije prvi puta da se zalim na osoblje vrtica na zalost. Druga teta je katastrofa i zbog nje sam vec isla ravnateljici ali me.nitko nije dozivio. ... tako da...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Svi imamo povjerenja u nekog sve dok nas ne iznevjere. Mislim ljudi se rastaju nakon 30 godina braka , di nebi ja pomjenila vrtic i rastala se s njim.

----------


## sirius

Obrisala sam ime vrtica da ne bi bilo problema.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ja nebih brisala. Ja bi stavila puno ime i prezime tete i ime vrtica. Da upozorim roditelje.

----------


## angel 1

Koma...ne znam šta bih uopće komentirala za tetu...osim da svagdje ima svakakvih ljudi...
Što se tice osiguranja ak je gradski vrtic pretpostavljam da svi imaju iste police.. U vrticu ces dobiti formulare koje dio ispunjava teta, a mislim dio ti i prilazes kopije medicinske dokumentacije i mislim da su kod nas to iz vrtica cak nosili na osiguranje.. Prije dosta godina je kod mene maleni vani pao ( vise skliznuo )niz stepenice koje su presvucene onom antistresnom podlogom i u biti je samo izgrebao lice, ali do krvi ( nije bilo sivanja) no dobili su fine novce. Tako da ces za ovo sigurno dobiti... 
Da malenoj bude što prije bolje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cleaning-lady

Hvala Angel1 

Jako sam tuzna... taman je krenula sa odvikavanjem od pelena , pocele smo uciti skidati se i oblaciti i jako je ljuta i tuzna jer si ne moze sama obuci cipele... neda se obuci na tu ruku... neda ruku proc kroz rukav... stalno drzi rukicu u zraku ... bas sam tuzna... obozava crtati ... ni to ne moze... mislim ja joj preusmjeravam paznju ali.... ne moze se ni kupati da ne smoci zavoje... mah....katastrofa...

----------


## angel 1

Ma znam da je sad prvi dan koma i njoj i tebi...ali naviknut ce se ona brzo na tu langetu. Moja malena je sa 18 mj pala s onog mini tobogana-penjalice na antistresnu podlogu i izgrebala celo, nos-vodili je na snimanje glave sve ok, da bi ja nakon 2 dana cendranja skuzila da se ne zeli osloniti na desnu ruku dok bi puzala pa opet na rtg-kad ono pukla ruka! Dobila je langetu  pa gips 3 tjedna. Drugi dan je vec bila super, koristila je i tu ruku jer su joj virili prstici i uopce joj to nije bilo nesto tesko.. Iako smo uzeli onaj plasticni gips kad bi je tusirali stavili bi joj 1- 2 vrećice na tu ruku i gore gumicu da se ne smoci i tak je to brzo proslo. Samo treba paziti da si ne gurne nesto unutra ( ak dobijete gips) , a ti ne vidis ( tipa kamenčić ili neka hrana) jer se to usafta i ugnoji nakon 3 tj pa mogu nastati rane...
Drži te se...

----------


## Lili75

Cleaning lady jako mije zao zbog malene i obavezno trazi odstetu.

moj maleni je pao na rub stola i mrvicu raskrvario rub usne prema bradi.tete su odmah pozvale med.sestru i odveli ga u Klaicevu a paralelno nas zvali da tamo dodjemo.
dobio je 1 sav a nije mu ni on trebao.

uglavnom drugi dan se probudio s velikom oteklinom ispod brade na vratu i zavrzili smo 4-5dana na Zaraznoj gdje nam je receno da je vjerojatno zarazen u Klaicevoj tim jednim savom.to je bilo niihovo misljenje al tesko dokazivo.
mi smo malenog slikali.
u vrticu su nam sami rekli da imamo pravo na odstetu od Croatija osiguranja preko kojeg su osigurani.tete opisale dogadjaj i potpusale.stim sam otisla u croatiju popunila formularei dobili smo 6000 kn odstete.

s tim da sam im napisala ako mi ponude mali iznos da cu potrazit pravnu pomoc.medjutim ponuda je bila takva da je nismo odbili nego odmah prihvatili.
bitno da na formularima stavis vlastitu (visu) procjenu.

Vasa ozljeda je puno puno gora nego nasa i mislim da samo trebas imat stav i dobit ces odstetu.

za tetu nemam rijeci.trebala je dijete odmah odvest na hitnu i tebe obavijestit.
Sretno za dalje

Jel se moze nekako jagodica popraviti?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Nadam se da ce ona to nekako usvojiti ,ne zeli ni druge prstiće micati..


Nisam sigurna za jagodicu.. ja bih rekla da s obzirom da je jos beba da je epitelizacija puno brza nego kod odrasle osobe pa mislim da ce joj skroz zarasti.. meni je zao to sto ju boli a sad kak bu zaraslo , bude...ali...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

zarasti će jagodica
držite se

----------


## sirius

Pretpostavljam da joj mozes dati i nesto za bolove , ako treba.

----------


## Kockica1908

Moj sin je u trećem razredu povukao školsku klupu na sebe dok se je u igri provlačio pod njom.  Rubom mu je pala na mali prst desne ruke.  Učiteljica me je zvala da dođem na hitnu kamo su ga oni odmah odveli.  
Dok sam ja izjurila sa posla i došla tamo liječnik ga je već pregledao,  dao mu sirup za bolove i uputnicu kirurgu u bolnicu.  
Učiteljica je cijelo vrijeme bila sa njime,  objasnila mi je kako se to desilo i rekla da je jagodica smrskana.
U bolnici su nas hitno primili.  Kada je kirurg skinut zavoje to je izgledalo kao kaša.  Prestrašno nešto. 
Nokat mu je bio na suprotnoj strani prsta i kirurg ga je samo izvadio sa pincetom.  Jagodica je bila katastrofa,   od siline udarca koža je popucala u trakice.
Moram pohvaliti svog (tada)  malog heroja da nije puno plakao samo je malo jecao tijekom šivanja i ispitivao kirurga cijelo vrijeme o šivanju.  :Love: 
Zašli su te sitne komadiće kako su mogli i rekli da ne znaju koliko ce tkiva nekrotizirati. 
Meni je bitno a i njemu da je jagodica sačuvana,   nokat mu je narastao,  ali ne raste pravilno nego se savija prema dole.  Jagodica ima udubinu po sredini pa izgleda kao mala guza. Osjeta u prstu ima i normalno ga može savijati. 
Sve u svemu dobro je prošao,  da je klupa pala na bilo koji drugi dio tijela brrrrrr strah me i pomisliti. 
Djeca se ozlijede,  no bitno je da nadležne osobe primjereno reagiraju. U našem slučaju reakcija je bila kakva i treba biti u takvim slučajevima.  
A od osiguranja smo dobili 400 kn.

----------


## anatom

stogod da se dogodilo u vrticu, zao mi je malene. Vjerujem da ju boli i da je preplašena.

Ne opravdavam odgojitelja (koji je stvarno trebAo obavjestiti vrticku medicinsku sestru), vec iznosim svoje misljenje kroz pricitano.
Meni ovdje ipak nešto nedostaje.

Možda je stvar u tome što su odgojitelji u strahu od tebe, obzirom da si se vec žalila na jednu odgojiteljicu?

Sve skupa mi zvuci prestrašno!

----------


## cleaning-lady

Pa valjda je obvjestena vrtivka medicinska sestra. Mislim tko ju je zamotao ? Zbilja se nadam da  to nije teta radila :O
I da me se boje , tek onda su me trebali odmah nazvati i otici na hitnu. Problematika te dvije tete je da su uzasno lijene ! A ta prva na koju sam se zalila pogotovo ! Ona ne ustaje kad ulazi roditelj sa djetetom. Shvatila bih da im dijete na koljenu ili da je necim zauzeta. Mislim teta koja radinu jaslicama i sjedi na onoj maloj stolici i bleji u mene kao retardirana. A da ne pricam da sam ulovila da se dere ko manijak ,da tipka na mobitel dok su klinci vani. Da ne pozdravi itd. Maloj je isla krv iz nosa nije ju ni obrisala nego joj je lice bilo umrljano krvlju. Pa te siiilneee modrice koje je moje dijete imalo po tijelu. Jucer sam saznala pak da moja curica nije jedina koj ima hrpetinu modrica od kad je dosla teta... itd...

----------


## anatom

ja razumijem da si ljuta i da si izgubila povjerenje. 

Ali kao da se sjecam da si nedavno na drugoj temi hvalila vrtic i tete ( osim jedne kooja je otisla, pa je zamjena losa). Ispravi me ako grijesim!


Nadam se da ce malecka brzo ozdraviti.
 Ti u vrticu porazgovaraj i sa medicinskom sestrom. I ona je ta koja je mogla inzistirati da se curicu prema potrebi odvede na hitnu, jer je ipak medicinski djelatnik i moze procjeniti tezinu ozljede puno bolje od odgojitelja.

Stvarno je uzasno da te teta tako mlitavo obavjestila. Ozljeda je mogla nastati bilokako, zapravo teta mozda uopce nije niti vidjela kada se dogodilo pa ni nezna tocan uzrok, pa se zato tako drzi.
Meni je apsolutno normalno da ih nevide svih 20 i kusur . Ja svoje jedno u vlastitoj kuci nemam uvjek na oku. Ali trebala je ipak iskreno odgovoriti.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Kod nas ima maksimlno 10 djece. Najcesce je to oko 8. Jesam da i nadala sam se da ce ta nova dosec standard ali nije i to je prva teta na koji sam se zalila. Sad je na kraju ta stara teta ispala jos gora !

----------


## Apsu

Ajmeee  :Sad:  
Jadna mala rukica, pusu saljem za brzi oporavak!

A tebi zelim da teta doista dobije otkaz, ako si stvarno u pravu da je takva kakva je, ne zbog tebe, nego zbog sve ostale djece.
Djeca zasluzuju imati dobru tetu, a roditelji itekako zasluzuju imati mir i sigurnost!

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ja vise nemam mir ni sigurnost definitvno  :Crying or Very sad:  nakon svega  :Sad: ((

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Djeca su osigurana (u našem vrtiću) 24 sata - dakle i u vrtiću i kada su kući. Odgojiteljica je trebala prijaviti ozljedu (sastaviti zapisnik i predati ga med. sestri ili ravnatelju) . A roditelj se treba javiti ravnatelju ili u tajništvo da mu kažu koje osiguranje je u pitanju. Preporučujem svakako iskren razgovor odgajatelja i roditelja jer riječnik kojim je sastavljen ovaj post upućuje da postoji duboko nepovjerenje u odgajatelje, a to se mora riješiti.

----------


## Deaedi

MM je pricepio jednoj curici prst sa vratima u vrticu prije koju godinu. Dosao je po H u vrtic oko 15 h. Taman u to doba je druga grupa sa kojoj dijele garderobu izlazila van. Dakle, nekih 20 djece u 10 m2. MM je izlazio van i pazio da koje dijete ne izadje za njim. S druge strane vrata je curica kod sarki gurnula prst. Njemu su vrata zapinjala, pa je gurao jace, jer se ionako tesko zatvaraju. Od buke nije cuo da curica vice, jer ih je vikalo i plakalo jos nekoliko. Teta je u tom trenu izvodila zadnje klince iz vrticke sobe u garderobu. Kad je MM skuzio, odmah je zvao tetu, teta mamu, MM je cekao da dodje i ponudio se da ih odveze u bolnicu, ali je mama odbila. MM je cijelu noc povracao od stresa. U vrticu smo trazili broj tel od mame te cure ali nisu dali. Ostavili smo nas broj, ali nam se mama nije javila. Curici je prst bio dosta nagnijecen i ozlijedjen, ali nije bilo trajnih posljedica. 

Dakle, moze se desiti svasta, mene je cudila reakcija vrtica jer nam nisu dali kontakt od curice, da se MM isprica i cuje kako je prst.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Da.. ali odkud mi povjerenje. Ja sam bila vec jednom kod ravnateljice i nitko me nije dozivio. Nitko me nije kontaktirao od ravnateljice do zdrqvstvene djelatnice. Nitko me nije nazvao da me pita sti se dogodilo i kako je dijete... koliko ja znam po protokolu me trebala nazvati i zdravstvena djelatnica i barem pedagog ili ravnateljica... danas sam pokusala doci do ravnateljice jo onq je nedostupna... zao mi je sto je do svega ovoga doslo ali cinjenice same govore protiv njih. Bila sam u gradskom uredu za odgoj i obrazovanje napraviti prijavu protiv vrtica i tete i zdravstvene djelatnice. Sada cekamo njihovo ocitovanje... od dva nam radi pedijatrica pa cemo traziti uputnicu za specijalisticki pregled...

----------


## Deaedi

I da, meni ova ozljeda izgleda bas da je mogla nastati prignjecenjem, ti mali prstici su tanki i osjetljivi. 
Ne kuzim zasto si prijavljiala policiji bez razgovora sa ravnateljicom. Zamisli da se policiji prijavi npr. svaki pad s kreveta ili nezgoda dok roditelji cuvaju - o tome ima i zasebna tema.

----------


## Deaedi

Pa zar nisi napisala da su te zvali ali se nisi htjela javiti?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Da. Zvala me teta iz vrtica sa svog privatnog mobitela. Nije zvala ravnateljica niti zdravstvena djelatnica noti pedagog.

----------


## cleaning-lady

> I da, meni ova ozljeda izgleda bas da je mogla nastati prignjecenjem, ti mali prstici su tanki i osjetljivi. 
> Ne kuzim zasto si prijavljiala policiji bez razgovora sa ravnateljicom. Zamisli da se policiji prijavi npr. svaki pad s kreveta ili nezgoda dok roditelji cuvaju - o tome ima i zasebna tema.


Dobro. Slazem se.. mozda sam trebala prvo ravnateljicu kontaktirati, uzela sam u obzir kako se postavila prvi puta kada sam se zalila na drugu tetu i njezino ponasanje. Kontaktirala sam odvjetnicu i ona mi je savjetovala da odmah idem na policiju jer je to zanemarivanje djeteta...

----------


## orange80

> Pa valjda je obvjestena vrtivka medicinska sestra. Mislim tko ju je zamotao ? Zbilja se nadam da  to nije teta radila :O
> I da me se boje , tek onda su me trebali odmah nazvati i otici na hitnu. Problematika te dvije tete je da su uzasno lijene ! A ta prva na koju sam se zalila pogotovo ! Ona ne ustaje kad ulazi roditelj sa djetetom. Shvatila bih da im dijete na koljenu ili da je necim zauzeta. Mislim teta koja radinu jaslicama i sjedi na onoj maloj stolici i bleji u mene kao retardirana. A da ne pricam da sam ulovila da se dere ko manijak ,da tipka na mobitel dok su klinci vani. Da ne pozdravi itd. Maloj je isla krv iz nosa nije ju ni obrisala nego joj je lice bilo umrljano krvlju. Pa te siiilneee modrice koje je moje dijete imalo po tijelu. Jucer sam saznala pak da moja curica nije jedina koj ima hrpetinu modrica od kad je dosla teta... itd...


kao prvo, ovo što se je desilo je strašno!
ali je i nesretan slučaj.

no ako stavimo to sa strane, čitajući ovo što pišeš, vidi se da imaš jako negativne emocije prema teti,
a opisi i izjave tipa "hrpa modrica po tijelu"  ili "slomila bi joj sve kosti" , "pljunula u lice" , "bleji ko retardirana" 
poprilično diskreditiraju tebe kao nekog tko objektivno može procijeniti osobu, čak i prepričati situaciju.

oprosti, ali normalna osoba ne može nekome željeti da mu se desi ovo isto.

za ubuduće, kad dobijete novu tetu, a očito ćete je dobiti, savjetujem te da u odnos sa tetama u vrtiću uložiš
više poštovanja, razumijevanja, razgovora, dobre volje...
u većini slučajeva to upali.

ponavljam, ovo što se je desilo je koma i jako mi je žao.

----------


## cleaning-lady

I meni se cinilo da je mozda pretjerano ici na policiju radi toga ali me odvjetnica uvjerila trebam ici..tamo su se slozili sa mojim dolaskomm..zelim samo ponoviti jos jednom da se ozlijede dogadjaju ali je jako bitna reakcija odgajatelja i zdravstvenog djelatnika ,medjutim ona je izostala i to je glavni razlog moje reakcije

----------


## cleaning-lady

> kao prvo, ovo što se je desilo je strašno!
> ali je i nesretan slučaj.
> 
> no ako stavimo to sa strane, čitajući ovo što pišeš, vidi se da imaš jako negativne emocije prema teti,
> a opisi i izjave tipa "hrpa modrica po tijelu"  ili "slomila bi joj sve kosti" , "pljunula u lice" , "bleji ko retardirana" 
> poprilično diskreditiraju tebe kao nekog tko objektivno može procijeniti osobu, čak i prepričati situaciju.
> 
> oprosti, ali normalna osoba ne može nekome željeti da mu se desi ovo isto.
> 
> ...


Ljuta sam jako i znam da je moj rijecnik ne primjeren, popravit cu to. Hvala ti na konstruktivnoj kritici... puno mi znaci :hug:

Rijec je o staroj teti, ne o novoj.
Nova teta je druga prica. Iako se sad kao malo popravila , totalno mi je narusilo  sliku vrtica sve ovo.

Ravnateljica me konacno nazvala i zamolila da dodjem.. pa cemo vidjeti...

----------


## Peterlin

> kao prvo, ovo što se je desilo je strašno!
> ali je i nesretan slučaj.
> 
> no ako stavimo to sa strane, čitajući ovo što pišeš, vidi se da imaš jako negativne emocije prema teti,
> a opisi i izjave tipa "hrpa modrica po tijelu"  ili "slomila bi joj sve kosti" , "pljunula u lice" , "bleji ko retardirana" 
> poprilično diskreditiraju tebe kao nekog tko objektivno može procijeniti osobu, čak i prepričati situaciju.
> 
> oprosti, ali normalna osoba ne može nekome željeti da mu se desi ovo isto.
> 
> ...


X

Stvarno mi je žao što se to dogodilo i nadam se da će se dijete potpuno oporaviti. Ali slažem se s orange80 da si i sama neprimjereno reagirala, iako vjerujem da je čovjek u šoku i svašta napravi što inače ne bi.

Teško ćeš uspostaviti dobar odnos s odgajateljima, a čini mi se da ga od početka baš i nisi imala. Vjerujem da ćeš teško vratiti i povjerenje u osoblje vrtića, ali i obrnuto. Ako imaš ovakav stav prema vrtiću, razmisli da li je vrtić najbolje mjesto za tvoje dijete...

----------


## umiljata

Moja Franka je lani u vrtiću gadno posjekla usnicu (igrala se s prijateljicom, curica ju je podignula i poćela vrtiti, Franka pala i usnicu razderala na drvenu paletu koja služi kao kauč).
Tete su prvo s medicinskom sestrom probale sanirati ranu s tim da su me u isto vrijeme i nazvale da me obavijeste o čemu se radi. Kada su skužile da je posjekotina dosta gadna nazvale su me opet i zamolile da ipak dođem po nju i odvedem ju doktoru.
završile smo na hitnoj i dobila je par šavova.

moram priznati da mi nikad nije palo na pamet tužiti vrtić ili tražiti odštetu.

ali istina, ja sam jako zadovoljna s našim tetama, i zadovoljna s njihovom reakcijom. obje su me to isto popodne nazvale da bi provjerile kako je Franka i ispričavale se do besvjesti što to nisu uspjele spriječiti.

isto tako, Klara je prije par mjeseci u školi za vrijeme odmora krivo skočila s tobogana i uganula nogu. obzirom da se nije previše žalila na bol, učiteljica nije odmah reagirala, nego tek nakon par sati kad se Klara ipak počela žaliti na bol.
završila je u longeti. prvo nismo uopće razmišljali o odšteti, ali nas je učiteljica nagovorila da to ipak napravimo.
učiteljica se isto puno ispričavala što nije odmah reagirala.

*cleaning lady*, žao mi je što se to tvojoj miškici dogodilo, stvarno grda situacija, ali ipak mislim da si trebala malo primjerenije reagirati, bez obzira na ljutnju i loše iskustvo i apsolutno lošu reakciju tete.

nadam se da će se situacija ipak smiriti i da će se sve donekle mirno riješiti.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Svakako zelim promjeniti vrtic. Moje povjerenje su skroz izgubili.. bila sam i pristojna i mirna i stalozena ali vise na zalost nisam. Izgubili su svo moje postovanje i moje reakcije vise nisu mirne prema nikome  na zalost.

----------


## sirius

> Da. Zvala me teta iz vrtica sa svog privatnog mobitela. Nije zvala ravnateljica niti zdravstvena djelatnica noti pedagog.


Pa nije bitno tko je zvao sa cijeg mobitela. Valjda je najbitnije da jave?

----------


## sirius

> I meni se cinilo da je mozda pretjerano ici na policiju radi toga ali me odvjetnica uvjerila trebam ici..tamo su se slozili sa mojim dolaskomm..zelim samo ponoviti jos jednom da se ozlijede dogadjaju ali je jako bitna reakcija odgajatelja i zdravstvenog djelatnika ,medjutim ona je izostala i to je glavni razlog moje reakcije


Pa sad pises da te je netko nazvao nakon ozljede , ali da je procjenio da ozljeda nije ozbiljna?
Totalno sam zbunjena.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Pa da. Nazvali su me sat vremena nakon ozlijede i procjenili da ne trebam dolaziti ,tj. Teta je rekla : mozete doci a i nemorate. Na sto sam ja rekla ok , ja cu ipak doci ..

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa zar nisi napisala da su te zvali ali se nisi htjela javiti?


Meni je ovo neshvatljivo. Ali možda sam nešto krivo povezala.

S druge strane, da se mom (ovako malom) djetetu BILO ŠTO dogodilo, nikakva tuđa izjava da ne trebam dolaziti ne bi me se dojmila. Odjurila bih tamo isti tren. Bome jesam i za manje.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ne kuzim sto nije jasno ? Hijerarhija vrtica je skroz jednostavna. Teta , zdr. Djelatnica,pedagog , ravnatelj.

Prva reakcija 1: zovu nakon sat vremena i procjenju da mogu doc a i nemoram. Opisuju ozlijedu kao : ma malo se pricepila ,pretjerano je reagirala i plakala sat vremena. 
Ja pitam : jel jako , da dodjem i vodim ju doktoru ? 

Teta kaze mozete ali i nemorate.

Reakcija br 2 teta me zove sutra dan ujutro i ja se ne javljam na mobitel iz razloga jer ne znam sto bih rekla. Tj odgaďjam razgovor dok ne smislim sto cu. Danas je treci dan i ujutro zovem ravnateljicu ,medjutim ona nije dostupna. 

Zove me oko 14 h i ispricava se jer je cula za slucaj ali se nije stigla javiti.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa nije bitno tko je zvao sa cijeg mobitela. Valjda je najbitnije da jave?


Nase tete nemaju sluzbeni mobitel. Ako moraju zvati, trebaju ici na fiksni telefon na drugom kraju vrtica, sto je nezgodno jer onda moraju zvati druge tete da cuvaju djecu ili spajaju grupe. Tako da im je lakse zvati sa privatnog mobitela, o svom trosku.

Mozda je ozljeda na prvi pogled izgledala manja, a tek nakon nekog vremena se vidjelo da je jaca. Kad je moj mali pao i ozljedio usnu i lice, nije strasno izgledao. Za sat vremena je sav natekao i izgledalo je grozno.

----------


## sirius

Znaci teta je zvala odmah i rekla da je dijete ozlijedeno?
samo je krivo procjenila tezinu ozljede?
( nase isto zovu sa privatnog mobitela, medicinsku sluzbu u vrticu nemamo, ravnateljica vrtica je u drugom gradu, a voditeljica vrtica nije uvijek u vrticu)

----------


## cleaning-lady

Nije nazvala odmah.. Nazvala je nakon sat vremena. mi imamo zdravstvenu djelatnicu koja je odmah vrata do. Imaju telefon koji je u sobi do. Vrtic je poprililicno mali.

Imaju i svoj caddy koji im je dostupan non stop. Udaljenost od jednog vrtica do drugog je kilometar i pol.


Sad idem od pedijatrice i ona kaze da se vjerojatno na prvu nije vidjelo da je ozlijeda tako teska... ah  ://

----------


## sirius

> I meni se cinilo da je mozda pretjerano ici na policiju radi toga ali me odvjetnica uvjerila trebam ici..tamo su se slozili sa mojim dolaskomm..zelim samo ponoviti jos jednom da se ozlijede dogadjaju ali je jako bitna reakcija odgajatelja i zdravstvenog djelatnika ,medjutim ona je izostala i to je glavni razlog moje reakcije


A sto ce jedna odvjetnica reci nego da ides na policiju i tuzis? Pa oni tako novac zaraduju.
Policija svaku prijavu mora zaprimiti i uzeti ozbiljno.
Ali to stvarno ne znaci da je netko zanemario namjerno dijete.
Koliko se puta ( i roditeljima dogodi ) da se dijete ozlijedi, slomi nogu , ruku pa tek nakon par DANA shvati da je ruka slomljena. Srecom da tada nitko odmah ne zove policiju, jer bi svi sa ovog foruma imali prijave nad glavama.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Sirius. Hoces reci na se na slikama i videima ne vidi ozbiljnost ozlijede ? Ne razumijem poantu posta

----------


## cleaning-lady

Odvjetnica je moja prijateljica i nema nikakvu korist od mog slucaja. Rekla mi je ljudski i iskustveno sto mi je ciniti.

----------


## sirius

> Sirius. Hoces reci na se na slikama i videima ne vidi ozbiljnost ozlijede ? Ne razumijem poantu posta


Hocu reci da ( ako je nokat bio pricvrscen djelomicno) mozda odmah ( neposredno!) nakon ozljede nije izgledalo tako ozbiljno. Cesto bude tako. Da ljudi nekad nakon prometne nesece odsecu kuci .

----------


## sirius

a ponta posta je ( a to sam vec i ranije napisala) da se nezgode dogadaju, i lose procjene, ali to ne mora znaciti da je bilo u pitanju zanemarivanje.
uglavnom, sto je tu je. Sad ce se policija time baviti.

----------


## orange80

> I meni se cinilo da je mozda pretjerano ici na policiju radi toga ali me odvjetnica uvjerila trebam ici..tamo su se slozili sa mojim dolaskomm..zelim samo ponoviti jos jednom da se ozlijede dogadjaju ali je jako bitna reakcija odgajatelja i zdravstvenog djelatnika ,medjutim ona je izostala i to je glavni razlog moje reakcije


sad kažeš da je najgore što su ti sat vremena kasnije javili, a u prvom postu uopće ne navodiš da su kasnije nazvali!





> Odvjetnica je moja prijateljica i nema nikakvu korist od mog slucaja. Rekla mi je ljudski i iskustveno sto mi je ciniti.


Oprosti, ali iz svega napisanog, veliko je pitanje kako si ti njoj događaj opisala.
i/ili kakvo ona to iskustvo ima.


gle, dobronamjerno ti svi želimo reći i radi ove i radi budućih situacija da razmotriš stvar 
i iz drugih kuteva i probaš razmišljati, a ne samo nagonski postupati.

daj malo razmisli: policija, odvjetnica - radi ozljede u vrtiću ?
a da ti se desi provala u stan, pitala bi: pa što radi policija?

----------


## cvijeta73

> moram priznati da mi nikad nije palo na pamet tužiti vrtić ili tražiti odštetu.


zašto nisi tražila odštetu,  nema to veze s ponašanjem teta? zato plaćamo osiguranje. čak ja mislim da vrijedi i izvan vrtića, 24 sata na dan. još im plaćamo, još kad se nešto desi ne tražimo odštetu :D
a jel slomljen taj prstić na kraju, mislim kost - jel slomljena? nisam povatala, pretpostavljam da si napisala. ili je šivana malena?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Bolnica salje automatski sce ozlijede koje se dogode u vrticu policiji . Tako da ja nisam nista strasno napravila.osim stonsam pozurila proces.


Orange malo pazljivije citaj. 


Cvijeta polako. Jedno po jedno. Prijava je upravo napisana za osiguranje. 

Razgovor sa ravnateljicom obavljen... ravnateljica mi se jako sviđa.. nadam se da se ne varam. Razgovor je bio jako ugodan.

Prsticu je zadnji clanak smrskan,ostecena je jagodica i nema nokat koji je otkinut od siline udarca.

Nije sivana,za sada ima longetu.

----------


## cvijeta73

pa ne treba ozljedu prijaviti na policiju da se traži odšteta od osiguranja. to sam umiljatoj odgovarala. pretpostavljam da treba rtg slika prsta, nalaz pedijatra...

----------


## sirius

Tako je. Ne treba nikakva policija za potraznju isplate osiguranja.
Niti bolnica salje bilo kakve podatke policiji ako nije u pitanju neka sumnja na zlostavljanje i zanemarivanje.

----------


## Deaedi

Ne salje bolnica prijavu policiji ako se djetetu pricepi prst u vrticu.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Pa dobro. Onda su mi na policiji krivo rekli.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ajmo se vratit na pocetak. Ja nisam napisala ovu temu zbog osiguranja nego zbog sankcija jer teta i zdravstvena djelatnica nisu odreagirale po protokolu. Na policiji su mi rekli da sve ozlijede koje se dogode u vrticu se salju policiji. E sad tko ima pravu i istinitu informaciju , ja ne znam. Policija ili vi cure. Prije odstete ja zelim sankcije za tetu odgajateljicu. 

Ravnateljica mi je na razgovoru rekla da zdravstvene djelatnice nije taj dan bilo u vrticu. Znaci vracam se ponovo na reakciju tete. I opet se ponavljam da nisam tu postavila temu radi novaca nego radi sankcija.

----------


## suncokret

mene samo zanima kako dijete nije bilo s tim prstom već na operaciji ako joj je zadnji članak smrskan?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ne znam zasto nije bila na operaciji. Vjerojatno doktor smatra da to nije potrebno. Da preispitam odluku doktora ? Da trazim drugo misljenje ?

----------


## Beti3

Jadan mali prstić. ali ne izgleda smrskan. Izgleda jako udaren. Ili definicija smrskanog nije ista meni i mami. Ako je kost slomljena na više dijelova, onda je smrskana, to je druga stvar, no nisi napisala da je.

Sve u svemu, ja ne bih tetu tužila policiji ni slučajno. Druga je stvar razgovarati sa njom i njenim nadređenim, odjednom. No, uništiti teti život radi male ozljeda, ne čini mi se pravedno. Naravno da ja nisam na mjestu cleaning-lady i ono što bih ja učinila nije relevantno.

Možda da razmisliš o povlačenju prijave policiji i da ti (velika) isprika od tete bude dovoljna. Još je puno godina u kojima će se drugi brinuti o tvome djetetu i ako budeš ovako reagirala na svaki odmak od onoga što ti smatraš pravilnim, neće ti biti lako. Ni tebi, a ni djetetu. A ona je tu najvažnija. Ni ti, ni teta, ni policija. Nego curica i kako će njoj biti ostati u vrtiću nakon što zna tvoje mišljenje o njima.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

pitanje što znači smrskano
ja sam ugurala prst u štapni mikser
i uključila ga  :Rolling Eyes: 
izrezalo mi nokat na rezance, posjekotina prsta, i slomljena kost zadnjeg članka
medicinske sam struke
u prvi tren nisam shvatila jačinu povrede, tek sam se drugi dan sjetila ić poslikati prst i vidjelo se da je puklo

uvjerena sam da teta nije mislila da je povreda tako jaka, pogotovo ako se noktić još držao

meni se sad jedan pacijent tako povrijedio, stisnuo prst, pukla kost,  odmah je išao traumatologu
prvi dan su stavili samo longetu
drugi dan su mu išli otvarati nokat
stanje se mijenja

nevezano uz povredu, dijete bol u uhu, gleda ga otorinac, početna upala, terapija samo kapi u nos
u roku nekoliko sati se razvije takva upala da dijete dobije temperaturu i pukne mu bubnjić od pritiska gnoja
je li prvi dr pogriješio?
možda, ali najvjerojatnije nije već je došlo do promjene stanja


razumijem strah za dijete, tugu radi njene boli
ali je tužba i prijava policiji pretjerana reakcija

----------


## Deaedi

Slazem se sa curama. Cini mi se da vecina ovdje na forumu smatra da je tvoja reakcija bila pretjerana. Mislim da bi trebala porazgovarati sa tetom i ravnateljicom. I mozda da razmislis i povlacenju prijave policiji.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Nema tu povlacenja. Prijava ide automatski sa hitne na policiju,upravo provjerila . To nema veze samnom. Ja sam samo pozurila zbog sankcija. Cinjenica je da nitko od vas nije trenutno na mome mjestu i nezna koliki je gubitak za dijete i mene ova povreda. Sad mi je zao sto sam ovdje trazila pravni savjet. Svak tupi svoje dok ja iznosim cinjenice. Prijavu ne mogu niti zelim povuci. Nemam griznju savijesti zbog tuđeg nemara. I iskreno se pitam kada bi neke stvari funkcionirale na pravedan nacin kako bi onda tek bilo ljepse.

----------


## sirius

Zasto bi isla prijava iz bolnice na policiju zbog stisnutog prsta u vrticu?
Osim ako je roditelj inzistirao.
U nasem vrticu djeca padaju sa tobogana, razbiju usnicu, dobiju alergiju na kremu za sunce...svaki put zavrse na hitnoj nakon sto ih roditelji odvedu nakon poziva, pa nitko ne obavijestava policiju.
Kao sto ne obavijestava kad dovedem sina jer je uganuo nogu pred kucom .

----------


## cleaning-lady

Neznam sirius stvarno bi trebala nazvati policijsku postaju u Bauerovoj i pitati ih zasto su mi to vec drugi puta rekli.

----------


## cvijeta73

cleaning, aj stani malo na loptu. teta je neprimjereno reagirala, mene je najviše od svega iživciralo njeno da se mala bezveze dere. 
ali ti reagiraš kao da je teta namjerno ugurala prst u ormatrić i zalupila vrata. i tako više puta. kao da je mučila tvoje dijete. 
to bi onda bilo za policiju. 
a ne lakša ozljeda (jer to je definitivno - lakša ozljeda, nije bila u bolnici, nema operacije...) i neprimjerena reakcija tete. 
djeca u školi i vrtiću lome ruke, noge, šivaju glave...pa i ovaj forum ti je pun takvih topika.

----------


## casa

Mi smo nedavno našeg najmlađeg odveli na hitnu u Makarskoj sa sumnjom na slomljenu ruku dok je bio s nama i vozio bicikl. Na hitnoj su nam rekli da oni djecu ne pregledavaju, da idemo za Split i da bi nam trebali pozvati policiju jer postoji sumnja da smo mi vlastito dijete bez modrica i ikakvih znakova zlostavljanja, zlostavljali... Kao oni bi uvijek kad je dijete ozlijeđeno trebali zvati policiju. I tako mi možemo biti njima zahvalni što nam, osim što dijete neće pregledati, niti upitati imamo li čime do Splita, neće pozvati policiju. U Splitu, gjde su djetetu slikali ruku i stavili gips, uopće nisu nikakvu policiju spominjali, niti su propitivali kako je to točno četverogodišnjak pao s bicikla, ali su prokomentirali da zašto nam ovi s hitne u Makarskoj nisu dali nešto protiv bolova za put do Splita.
Tako da očito nekakav propis u nekom zakonu postoji, ali ga se drže oni presavjesni s viškom vremena, ako nema zahtjeva roditelja. Ostali valjda ipak smatraju da su tu da pomognu...

----------


## casa

A cleaning lady, pa ljudski je pogriješit. Ono svatko tko radi taj i griješi. Teta nije dobro procijenila ozljedu, treba se ispričat, i kraj priče. Naravno, tvoje je pravo tužit ju, zahtijevat otkaz, ići na policiju, angažirat odvjetnika, ali većina nas to ne radi. Ne volimo mi našu djecu manje, ne bole našu djecu ozljede manje, nisu sve naše vrtićke tete idealne, nego jednostavno postupamo u dobroj vjeri. To su žene kojima povjeravamo našu djecu svakog dana, koje imaju pravo i na greške jednako kao i mi.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Dakle teta nije pogrijesila. Ona je nesavjesno postupila. Nije pozvala hitnu.niti je mene zvala da ju vidim niti ista. Nazvala me nakon sat vremena. 

Ponavljam. Teta nije zvala niti mene niti hitnu nego je nesavjesno postupila. To je nemar. Nije postupila po protokolu. Nije zvala roditelje. Nije pratila protokol. Dijete je u tom trenutku pricepljenja ostala trenutno bez nokta. Znaci u sekundi te ozlijede je nokat iscupan. Nokat nije naknadno ispao. Nego je nasilno iscupan u tom pricepljenju. I teta me nije nazvala da odvedem dijete na hitnu. Niti je ona odvela dijete na hitnu. Postupila je ne savjesno i nemarno.

----------


## In love

Mom malom je u vrticu klackalica pricepila nozne prstice. Nije me nitko ni zvao jer je taj tren bilo kao sve ok. Kad sam dosla po njega mi je teta ispricala sta se desilo, ja rekla sve ok, nema panike i otisli smo kuci. Tek tamo smo skuzili da mali sve vise sepa, da su mu prstici natekli i zavrsili na hitnoj - longeta. A na prvu je izgledalo da nije nista strasno. Uredno sam rekla da se to desilo dopodne u vrticu, nitko nije spominjajo nikakvu policiju  :Undecided: 

Ja mislim da malo pretjerujes.

----------


## cleaning-lady

> A cleaning lady, pa ljudski je pogriješit. Ono svatko tko radi taj i griješi. Teta nije dobro procijenila ozljedu, treba se ispričat, i kraj priče. Naravno, tvoje je pravo tužit ju, zahtijevat otkaz, ići na policiju, angažirat odvjetnika, ali većina nas to ne radi. Ne volimo mi našu djecu manje, ne bole našu djecu ozljede manje, nisu sve naše vrtićke tete idealne, nego jednostavno postupamo u dobroj vjeri. To su žene kojima povjeravamo našu djecu svakog dana, koje imaju pravo i na greške jednako kao i mi.


Ja ne zelim vise povjeriti svoje dijete osobi koja me ne kontaktira kada mi se dijete ozlijedi i koja kategorizira ozlijedu djeteta , a nije joj nista.

----------


## sirius

Pa nazvala te je nakon sat vremena jer joj se cinilo da je ozljeda veca nego je izgledalo u prvi trenutak. Kakvu hitnu bi trebala zvati? Pa srecom da nije bilo nista tako strasno u pitanju.
Sjecam se da je skola jednom zvala hitnu za mog brata , ali on je tada naletio rukom na kvaku od vrata koja mu je probila kozu i zabila se do kosti izmedu dva misica. Bio je nakon toga na operaciji i nekoliko dana u bolnici.
nekoliko profesora je palo u nesvijest pri pogledu na ranu, i nitko nije zvao policiju.

----------


## puntica

ja bih stvarno voljela saznati što se točno dogodilo. Ne razumijem zašto to nisu rekli? Možda nisu vidjeli pa samo pretpostavljaju? I to se događa ali zašto ne priznaju?

Nedavno sam došla po dijete u vrtić i šokirala sam se kad sam vidjela da na čelu ima šljivu veličine jabuke. Nešto strašno. Teta je bila izvan sebe, ispričavala se, rekla je da je zveknula u stol dok su se naguravali ili tako nešto (nisam baš slušala jer nisam mogla maknut pogled s jabuke na čelu). Tete su rekle da je dosta plakala.
Idućih nekoliko dana su se stalno ispričavale toliko da su mi više bile naporne lol
Djeca su djeca, igraju se, padaju...srećom pa su prilično otporna hehe

Ja u naše tete imam povjerenja, znam da daju sve od sebe i da je moje dijete u vrtiću sretno i sigurno (koliko može biti).
I baš zato osuđujem postupke vaših teta. Ako je stvarno tako bilo onda su baš bezveze  :Sad:

----------


## cleaning-lady

> Mom malom je u vrticu klackalica pricepila nozne prstice. Nije me nitko ni zvao jer je taj tren bilo kao sve ok. Kad sam dosla po njega mi je teta ispricala sta se desilo, ja rekla sve ok, nema panike i otisli smo kuci. Tek tamo smo skuzili da mali sve vise sepa, da su mu prstici natekli i zavrsili na hitnoj - longeta. A na prvu je izgledalo da nije nista strasno. Uredno sam rekla da se to desilo dopodne u vrticu, nitko nije spominjajo nikakvu policiju 
> 
> Ja mislim da malo pretjerujes.


Slomljeno i odmah i jasno oku vidljivo nije isto. Teta je i sama rekla ravnateljicu da je jako gadno izgledalo. Ne znam zasto me onda nije nazvala i jos mi rekla da ne moram doc

----------


## casa

Ti najozbiljnije misliš da je teta kojoj si svakodnevno povjeraval svoje dijete bila svjesna težine ozljed i pomislila; Ma zaboli me, nek se mala dere!
Osobno čini mi se mnogo vjerojatnije da je žena pomislila Pričepila je prst, boli ju i zato plače. Ne čini se strašno. Pričekat ću da se smiri pa bolje pogledat... 
U svakom slučaju ja osobno mislim da je i nesavjesno postupanje pogreška. Jednako kao što mislim da tete svakodnevno više puta odlučuju ne pratiti protokol. Na kraju krajeva koje bi dvogodišnje dijete dočekalo 4 sata u vrtiću da tete svaki put, kad dijete padne, ozlijedi se i plače, pozovu roditelje i Hitnu... 
Trebala te nazvati ranije, i Hitnu, nema sumnje. I tu je pogriješila u procjeni.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ok.
Nek ostane na tome da ja pretjerujem.
ja se nadam da ce teta dobiti otkaz radi svih onih savjesnih i dobrih teta koje cekaju posao. Radi svih onih teta koje ce se prihvatiti posla kako treba. I radi svih onih teta kojima je normalno pratiti protokol i obavjestiti roditelje o iscupanom noktu i izrezanoj jagodici. Pa i da nije niti jedna kost slomljena.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Zaboravljas da ja jako dobro poznajem tetu i to joj nije prvi kiks.

----------


## orange80

Nevjerojatno! Jedino sto ti zelis je dakle sankcija teti - i to otkaz!
I to nakon sto ti je i pedijatrica rekla da teta tezinu ozljede nije morala odmah moci procijeniti i nakon sto si cula da u tom trenutku nije bilo zdravstvenog djelatnika u blizini.
I nakon sto te ovdje pola foruma vec pola dana uvjerava da si u krivu!
Ne kuzim sta bi ti sa tim njenim otkazom dobila? Moses li se barem malo ufurati u njene cipele?
Radis li ti neki posao i moze li se tebi desiti greska (ako greska)?
Ako si za neki manji prospust (ako) ti nekada dobila otkaz, ajde onda donekle 
mogu razumjeti tu kolicinu frustracije  :Sad:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Sad ti pretjerujes. Jer zvati roditelje svaki put kad padne i ozlijedi se i place nije isto kao kad ti je na licu mjesta iscupan nokat i ide krv iz prsta i jagodice. Sama je rekla da je jako dugo plakala. Nije plakala jer je posrala gace. Nego jer joj je instant iscupan nokat.

----------


## casa

Gle, ako je tebi očekivano i vjerojatno da osoba kojoj svakodnevno povjeravaš dijete, namjerno ne pomaže djetetu koje trpi bol, ne kontaktira tebe ni liječnika, onda mi nije jasno pa kako si uopće nekoj takvoj osobi povjeravala dijete?
 Vjerujem da si ljuta i bijesna i nemoćna i da sada stvari vidiš tako kako vidiš. I to je normalno, ali za par tjedana, ako sama sebe ne nabriješ, vjerojatno ćeš malo drugačije sagledavati situaciju..

----------


## cleaning-lady

> Nevjerojatno! Jedino sto ti zelis je dakle sankcija teti - i to otkaz!
> I to nakon sto ti je i pedijatrica rekla da teta tezinu ozljede nije morala odmah moci procijeniti i nakon sto si cula da u tom trenutku nije bilo zdravstvenog djelatnika u blizini.
> I nakon sto te ovdje pola foruma vec pola dana uvjerava da si u krivu!
> Ne kuzim sta bi ti sa tim njenim otkazom dobila? Moses li se barem malo ufurati u njene cipele?
> Radis li ti neki posao i moze li se tebi desiti greska (ako greska)?
> Ako si za neki manji prospust (ako) ti nekada dobila otkaz, ajde onda donekle 
> mogu razumjeti tu kolicinu frustracije


Da. Zelim da oodgovorna osoba za nemar dobije otkaz.

----------


## cleaning-lady

> Gle, ako je tebi očekivano i vjerojatno da osoba kojoj svakodnevno povjeravaš dijete, namjerno ne pomaže djetetu koje trpi bol, ne kontaktira tebe ni liječnika, onda mi nije jasno pa kako si uopće nekoj takvoj osobi povjeravala dijete?
>  Vjerujem da si ljuta i bijesna i nemoćna i da sada stvari vidiš tako kako vidiš. I to je normalno, ali za par tjedana, ako sama sebe ne nabriješ, vjerojatno ćeš malo drugačije sagledavati situaciju..


Da sam znala do sada kome povjeravam dijete , nebih to nikada napravila. A ovaj njezin zadnji postupak je vrhunac bezobrazluka.

----------


## sirius

Imam djecu 12 godina u raznim kolektivima, i zaista mi se u tih 12 godina nikad nije dogodilo da mi se o djeci brine osoba koja je nemarna i neodgovorna. Bilo je u igri puno osoba, imala sam puno puta i razne prigovore na njihov pristup i nacin rada, ali uvijek sam istinski osjecala da su dobronamjerne.
Da sam u bilo kojem trenutku shvatila da nisu, ne bih ostavila dijete kod njih niti 5 minuta.

----------


## casa

Ali znala si, ako tako čvrsto vjeruješ u vlastiti gledanje situacije. I tu mi nisi jasna. Znam da si bijesna i sve to, ali ne postoji li mogućnost da nisi u pravu? da teta jednostavno nije znala težinu ozljede i da te zato nije zvala? Ono, kako si tako sigurno u to da je to nemar? Jedino ako otprije misliš da je teta nemarna i neodgovorna.. Ako je tako, onda... te uopće ne razumijem.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ajde. Super mi je bilo ovo iskustvo doci na pravo i traziti pravni savjet a dobiti seciranje i propitkivanje vlastitih odluka
Za koje sam apsolutno sigurna da su ispravne. Hvala svima koji su mi dali pravni savjet. Ostale pozdravljam.

----------


## orange80

> Sad ti pretjerujes. Jer zvati roditelje svaki put kad padne i ozlijedi se i place nije isto kao kad ti je na licu mjesta iscupan nokat i ide krv iz prsta i jagodice. Sama je rekla da je jako dugo plakala. Nije plakala jer je posrala gace. Nego jer joj je instant iscupan nokat.


Moje dijete, koje je inace vrlo mirno i oprezno i do tada palo valjda jednom ili nijednom u zivotu, u vrticu je jednom palo(?), i izgubilo prednji zub.
izgubilo ga je puno prije nego su se zubi poceli mijenjati i sto, kao sto svi znamo, nije dobra situacija niti za trajne zube.
Meni je to recimo u rangu te tvoje ozljede,ako ne i gore.kazem meni, jer svatko ima drugaciju percepciju i ozljeda njegova djeteta mu je najstrasnija.
ali da mi je palo na pamet da trazim sankcije za tetu- ni u ludilu...
zato jer kuzim ono sto ti nikako da skuzis: da se je ovo moglo i tebi desiti, kao sto je moje dijete moglo preda mnom razbiti zub...
pitala sam te gdje radis i mozes li tamo pogrijesiti?
Jesi li ikada kao mama pogrijesila?
s time da smo vec zakljucili da je pitanje da li je teta pogrijesila
Ajme, ovo mi vec lici na psihoterapiju...
ali nema smisla, vidim  :Sad:

----------


## no@

> Pa nazvala te je nakon sat vremena jer joj se cinilo da je ozljeda veca nego je izgledalo u prvi trenutak. Kakvu hitnu bi trebala zvati? Pa srecom da nije bilo nista tako strasno u pitanju.
> Sjecam se da je skola jednom zvala hitnu za mog brata , ali on je tada naletio rukom na kvaku od vrata koja mu je probila kozu i zabila se do kosti izmedu dva misica. Bio je nakon toga na operaciji i nekoliko dana u bolnici.
> nekoliko profesora je palo u nesvijest pri pogledu na ranu, i nitko nije zvao policiju.


Nisam teta i ne radim u vrtiću nego u školi. I moram ti reći da hitnu zovemo gotovo za sve ozljede veće od  porezotine (koje se mogu riješiti flasterom) i stanja ozbiljnijih od povišene temperature. Upravo radi ovakvih roditelja kao što je cleaning-lady. 

Naravno razlika je u odnosu na vrtić:  u školi su veća djeca, manje je ozljeda i mi nemamo zaposlenog  zdravstvenog djelatnika odnosno medicinsku sestru.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Da se to meni desilo ja bih odmah odvela dijete na hitnu. To je ono sto ti nikako ne mozes skuziti.  Ja na svome poslu placam skupo greske pa ih zato ni ne radim. Ja ne radim sa malom djecom i nemam stroge protokole kojih se moram drzati pa ipak ne radim greske. I smjesno mi je upoce usporedjivati posao tete u vrticu sa mojim poslom. Posao tete i vrticu je vrlo odgovoran posao i ocekujem odgovornu osobu na tom poslu. Pitam se bi li tuzili doktora da vam dijete ostane bez nogu jer krsio protokol. To je isto greska. Iako je eto operirao u najboljoj namjeri. Protokoli su tu sa razlogom.

----------


## casa

cleaning lady, oprosti... Nikome ovdje nije bila namjera, vjerujem, uvjeravati te da je teta bila u pravu, već ponuditi ti drugačiju perspektivu, imajući u vidu da svi negdje radimo i griješimo. A svatko od nas će postupati u skladu s vlastitim uvjerenjima, pa i ti.

----------


## sirius

> Nisam teta i ne radim u vrtiću nego u školi. I moram ti reći da hitnu zovemo gotovo za sve ozljede veće od  porezotine (koje se mogu riješiti flasterom) i stanja ozbiljnijih od povišene temperature. Upravo radi ovakvih roditelja kao što je cleaning-lady. 
> 
> Naravno razlika je u odnosu na vrtić:  u školi su veća djeca, manje je ozljeda i mi nemamo zaposlenog  zdravstvenog djelatnika odnosno medicinsku sestru.


To je bilo prije dosta godina. Kada se nije za sve ( sto treba i sto ne treba ) zvalo policiju.

----------


## casa

Ma, sve to stoji cleaning lady, ali ozljeda tvoje malene nije tako tragična kao što je gubitak noge. Nije sporno da je teta pogriješila. već ovaj dio s nemarom i neodgovornošĆU. A protokoli su tu redom da se krše, jer većina protokola je toliko besmislena da ti pamet stane.. Mislim da svatko iznad 35 razumije da je većina protokola sam besmisao kao takav. 
A greške, ipak, svi radimo. Ali, ono baš svi, ponekad pogriješimo.

----------


## no@

> To je bilo prije dosta godina. Kada se nije za sve ( sto treba i sto ne treba ) zvalo policiju.


Slažem se s tobom :Smile: 

I onda se čudimo (ne)efikasnosti nekih službi.....

----------


## sirius

> Slažem se s tobom
> 
> I onda se čudimo (ne)efikasnosti nekih službi.....


Postoji nesto sto se zove " uzaludno trosenje resursa" , ali protokol je protokol pa se mora slijediti.
e, kada bih se barem protokol tako pratio u drugim stvarima ( koje su vise vezane uz struku . I zdrav razum , ako smijem dodati.) .

----------


## cvijeta73

Pa dobro, cleaning lady je jedina ovdje s tim stavom. Nije bas uobicajeno da se radi pricepljenog prsta zove policija ni danas. takvi su u manjini. Ako uopce i postoje.  tesko da je to razlog neefikasnosti nekih sluzbi.

----------


## sirius

> Pa dobro, cleaning lady je jedina ovdje s tim stavom. Nije bas uobicajeno da se radi pricepljenog prsta zove policija ni danas. takvi su u manjini. Ako uopce i postoje.  tesko da je to razlog neefikasnosti nekih sluzbi.


Nemam pojma, ali  neke "moje" profe u skoli se stalno izgovaraju protokolima , sluzbama i roditeljima koji traze da ih se postuje. Izgledaju kao da su izvan sebe od straha zbog toga.

----------


## casa

E, cvijeto moja, ali takvi napreduju, njihov se broj povećava. I na kraju, dovedeš četverogodišnjak koji je slomio ruku vozeći bicikl na htinu i zahvaljuješ hitnoj što policiju nisu zvali, već te puštaju da voziš još sat vremena do sljedeće hitne koja će dijete pregledat. A mogli su, i mogao si čekat na toj prvoj hitnoj dok dijete plače policiju, pa onda je policija mogla radit zapisnik dok ti sinko spava na zadnjem sjedalu auta iscrpljen od plača, pa da onda na miru i u tišini odvoziš tih sat vremena do hitne koja će dijete pregledat.

----------


## no@

> Pa dobro, cleaning lady je jedina ovdje s tim stavom. Nije bas uobicajeno da se radi pricepljenog prsta zove policija ni danas. takvi su u manjini. Ako uopce i postoje.  tesko da je to razlog neefikasnosti nekih sluzbi.


Nažalost bojim se da se jako varaš! Rekla bih da nam je policija zasuta hrpom nepotrebnih predmeta upravo radi formalnih zahtjeva takvih protokola.... O CZSS da ne govorim!

----------


## cleaning-lady

I opet ponavljam ja nisam zvala policiju nego je hitna. Hjao zene...i onda ja pretjerujem. Pa nije ni cudo da nam je drzava banana kad svi sjedite i sutite
 Ak vam toliko smetaju protokoli onda fino ides i zalis se. Ali ne jedan jer kog boli briga za jedan glas.  Nego sve vi koje se tu zalite jer eto protokol namece ovo i ono. Pa nisam ga ja izmislila. Nisam izmislila niti jedan protokol. Stvar je vrlo jednostavna. Onaj tko se ne drzi protokola.bude kaznjen. Kome se ne sviđa protokol uvijek se moze zaliti. Eto vas sad tu 20 , skupite jos toliko i odite svih 40 u gradsku upravu za odgoj i obrazovanje , to je inace ilica 25 i lijepo se zalite na protokol u slucaju ozlijede u jaslicama / vrticu. Taman sad sastance mozda je bas rijec o protokolima. Kada se donese protokol da se netreba zvati majka kada dijete skoro ostane bez pola prsta onda ni ja necu inzistirati na tetinom otkazu.

----------


## alga

Ma dobro slažem se sa stavom većine da nije bilo primjereno u ovom slučaju raditi prijavu policiji, ali zauzele se stav kao da su sve tete savršene i daju svoj maksimum i bezuvjetno se trude  a roditelji su grozni. A u nekim slučajevima nije tako, kao što ste rekle- i tete su samo ljudi, i dopustite da ako su ljudi- ne samo da možda dobronamjerno griješe, nego da ima teta koje ne bi trebale biti na tom radnom mjestu. Ozljeda o kojoj sam ja prije pisala ne samo da nam je umanjena (isto nas nitko nije zvao, nego sam vidjela ozlijedu kada sam došla po dijete) te je rečeno – ma maaalo je krvarilo, ali možda je to već jučer kući dijete palo pa slomilo? A na hitnoj poslije smo imali što ćuti! Toj istoj teti je neko vrijeme prije toga nekolicina trogodišnjaka (tada i moje među njima) odšetalo na jako promentu glavnu cestu, a da ona to nije primjetila- jer je pričala sa drugom osobom  u dvorištu. Pa umjesto opravdanja se još izderavala na nas roditelje da to što su odšetali je zbog toga što ih mi kući ne odgajamo dobro. Što želim reći? Nemojte baš odmah tako suditi cl.-lady, nije baš uvijek i ta teta tako zlatna, valjda žena zna zašto ima taj stav, rekla je u prvom postu da je teta rekla da je dijete pre burno reagiralo??? ...premda kao što rekoh, ne bi ni ja na policiju.

----------


## sirius

Ne znam sto bih ti rekla osim da pretjerujes u tumacenju.
Ostati bez pola prsta sa vidljivom amputacijiom i stisnuti prst vratima pa ne shvatiti ( odmah) ozbiljnost situacije su dvije razlicite stvari.

Meni su protokoli super.
npr. radim u laboratoriju jedne bolnice i ako mi se pacijent srusi ili ( nedaj boze) dobije epilepticni napad zdrav razum bi bio da dode netko iz hitne sluzbe te bolnice. Ali , ne ! To NE postoji. Ako se zove hitna, dolaze kola hitne pomoci ( kad stignu) i voze osobu u DRUGU bolnicu ( udaljenu 15 minuta voznje). Volim protokole. Zato stavim svog pacijenta na krevet i cekam da dode sebi. I molim boga da nekog ne zvekne srcani udar jer se zna tko ce ga reanimirati ( iako toga nemam u protokolu).

----------


## Tanči

Meni ovo sve izgleda kao neki osobni obračun... :Unsure:

----------


## no@

Prema opisanom ja ne bih rekla da je _teta_ prekršila Protokol:


PROTOKOL POSTUPANJA U SITUACIJAMA KAD JE UGROŽENO
ZDRAVLJE DJETETA
1.*Odgajateljica pruža prvu pomoć na mjestu doganaja

*· Prema priručniku za pružanje prve pomoći u dječjem vrtiću(provjera stanja
svijesti,procjena težine ozljede,bočni položaj,zaustaviti krvarenje i dr.)
· Odgajatelj ostaje uz dijete,ne napušta ga,prati stanje djeteta i umiruje ga
· Drugu djecu umiruje,objašnjava im što se dogodilo i udaljava ih s mjesta
doganaja-krv,standardne mjere zaštite(prilog br.1)

2.*Odgajatelj obavještava prvu odraslu osobu
*(kolegicu iz susjedne sobe,tehničko
osoblje,tajništvo,prisutne roditelje)što se dogodilo,koja treba infornmirati i tražiti pomoć.

3.*Osoba koja je primila informaciju obavještava
*· zdravstvenog voditelja
·osobu za pružanje prve pomoći
· poziva hitnu pomoć 112 ili 194
· ravnateljicu o doganaju i poduzetim mjerama

4. *Zdravstvena voditeljica ili osoba za pružanje prve pomoći procjenjuje stanje djeteta
i ako se pomoć može pružiti 
u vrtiću to uz odgajatela čine zd.voditelj ili osoba za
pružanje prve pomoći
*.
5.*U slučaju sa stanje zahtjeva medicinsku obradu
**,zdravstvena voditeljica ili osoba
za pružanje prve pomoći uzima zdravstveni kartom djeteta i :

· Poziva Hitnu pomoć 112 ili 194
*· Poziva taksi 970 i odlazi u med.ustanovu
KBC Rebro-ozljede ,akutna bol,alergijska reakcija
Klinika za dječje bolesti Klaićeva –opekline
Ili po dogovoru s hitnom po mjestu stanovanja
U pratnji djeteta uz stručnu osobu ide i matični odgojitelj kad god je to moguće.

6.*Ravnateljica organizira rad u novonastalim uvjetima 
**ili imenuje osobu koja će
organizirati rad.

*7.*Prije odlaska djeteta u bilo koju zdravstvenu ustanovu zdrav.voditelji ili odgojitelj
obavještava roditelje 
*što se dogodilo,kada ,kako smo zbrinuli dijete ,kuda idemo ,kamo
odmah treba doći roditelj.U zdravstvenoj ustanovi osobe koje su u pratnji djeteta
pričekaju roditelje i ostaju s njim dok dijete nije zbrinuto.

8.*Ukoliko ozljeda djeteta ne zahtjeva zbrinjavanje u zdrav.ustanovi ,a pružena mu je
pomoć u vrtiću,
odgojitelj koji je bio nazočan mora obavijestiti stručni tim o
doganaju,te roditelje 
,koje je dužan čekati i po njihovu dolasku izvjestiti ih o
dogadaju
*.
9.*Odgojitelj po zbrinjavanju djeteta ili povratku iz zdravstvene ustanove piše izvješće o
ozljedi 
*i bilješku u dnevnik zapažanja.Izvještaj mora sadržavati :ime prezime
djeteta,datum i sat incidenta,kako ,gdje ,opis ozljede ili stanja djeteta,poduzete
mjere.Izvještaj se urudžbira kod tajnice.

10.Odgojitelji i jedan stručni suradnik sljedeći dan telefonski kontaktiraju roditelje i
interesiraju se o stanju djeteta.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Odlicno. Ne zadovoljna si tim protokolom. Fino odes tamo gdje se trebas zaliti na taj protokol i neka to ispravi odgovorna osoba za to. Ali lakse je kukat ovo ono nego proc pola grada za svoje dijete i ispuniti hrpu izjava i izvesti pravdu na sunce. Usporedjujete kruske i jabuke i sljive i krumpire i kupus i sve svasta.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Alga , ovdje cure imaju vrlo jasnu sliku o toj teti ali im to nije vazno. Vazna je prijava policiji koju salje bolnica. Nike im vazno niti to sto nisam.ja ta koja to izmislila niti a ja ta koja je to predlozila niti sam ja taj zakon i protokol izmislila. Vazna je osuda. Ti cl pretjerujes. Tu nema dalje. Tvoje dijete ima previse skracen noktic pa ju boli , nes ti rane.
Kao da sam ja zvala policiju jer mi je netko ubrao cvijet iz dvorista.

----------


## sirius

> Prema opisanom ja ne bih rekla da je _teta_ prekršila Protokol:
> 
> 
> PROTOKOL POSTUPANJA U SITUACIJAMA KAD JE UGROŽENO
> ZDRAVLJE DJETETA
> 1.*Odgajateljica pruža prvu pomoć na mjestu doganaja
> 
> *· Prema priručniku za pružanje prve pomoći u dječjem vrtiću(provjera stanja
> svijesti,procjena težine ozljede,bočni položaj,zaustaviti krvarenje i dr.)
> ...


Da, po tome izgleda da je odradila sve po protokolu.

----------


## sirius

> Alga , ovdje cure imaju vrlo jasnu sliku o toj teti ali im to nije vazno. Vazna je prijava policiji koju salje bolnica. Nike im vazno niti to sto nisam.ja ta koja to izmislila niti a ja ta koja je to predlozila niti sam ja taj zakon i protokol izmislila. Vazna je osuda. Ti cl pretjerujes. Tu nema dalje. Tvoje dijete ima previse skracen noktic pa ju boli , nes ti rane.
> Kao da sam ja zvala policiju jer mi je netko ubrao cvijet iz dvorista.


Nitko ne umanjuje bol od ozljede, ili ozljedu samu. Nitko ne voli da mu je dijete bolesno ili da nastrada. 
Ali jedno je nezgoda , drugo optuzba za ozbiljno zanemarivanje i nemar. Samo to.

----------


## Cathy

Meni je u protokolu jedino sporno ovo, jer je riječ najvjerojatnije o neadekvatnom prijevozu:

_Poziva taksi 970 i odlazi u med.ustanovu_

----------


## cleaning-lady

Teta nije napravila stavku 3,4 i 5 niti je ravnateljica napravila stavku 6. Niti je stavka 7 napravljena niti 10. Dakle. Ajmo ovako. Ovdje vise nitko izgleda nije adekvatan niti kompetentan za pomoc mojem problemu. I molim administora da obrise ovu temu. Hvala.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

teta je krivo procjenila težinu ozljede
pogriješila je 
s obzirom da većina postupa onako kako je rekla no@, za sve veće od ogrebotine dižu roditelje i hitnu (koliko puta dovedu dijete direkt iz vrtića i škole pedijatru, bez da su probali uopće dati djetetu lijek za temperaturu, jer su u školi, vrtiću rekli da dijete ima temp i kašlje i da ga se odmah mora odvesti liječniku) čudi me njena ležernost, jer ovo je ozljeda za ODMAH zvati roditelja i reći mu da ODMAH dođe po dijete i da ga ODMAH vodi liječniku
ne nakon sat vremena
pogriješila je 
možda to i je pokazatelj njenog općenitog nemara
ali ta njena pogreška nije ugrozila dijete
nije napravila da dijete radi toga trpi zdravstvene posljedice, na dužinu i brzinu ozdravljenja ne utječe je li bila 2 sata prije ili poslije kod kirurga
i definitivno to nije razlog da netko ostane bez kruha

i radi takvih reakcija, odnosno od straha od njih, kao što je rekla no@ učitelji dižu paniku gdje ne treba, liječnici rade bespotrebne pretrage i obrade baš "da se ne bi nešto dogodilo"  i dokazuje se da netko nije bolestan umjesto da se dokazuje bolest, baš od straha

----------


## MAMI 2

> I opet ponavljam ja nisam zvala policiju nego je hitna. Hjao zene...i onda ja pretjerujem. Pa nije ni cudo da nam je drzava banana kad svi sjedite i sutite
>  Ak vam toliko smetaju protokoli onda fino ides i zalis se. Ali ne jedan jer kog boli briga za jedan glas.  Nego sve vi koje se tu zalite jer eto protokol namece ovo i ono. Pa nisam ga ja izmislila. Nisam izmislila niti jedan protokol. Stvar je vrlo jednostavna. Onaj tko se ne drzi protokola.bude kaznjen. Kome se ne sviđa protokol uvijek se moze zaliti. Eto vas sad tu 20 , skupite jos toliko i odite svih 40 u gradsku upravu za odgoj i obrazovanje , to je inace ilica 25 i lijepo se zalite na protokol u slucaju ozlijede u jaslicama / vrticu. Taman sad sastance mozda je bas rijec o protokolima. Kada se donese protokol da se netreba zvati majka kada dijete skoro ostane bez pola prsta onda ni ja necu inzistirati na tetinom otkazu.


Samo malo, na početku si napisala da si napravila prijavu na policiji, a saf tvrfiš da nisi ti??
Nitko ne umanjuje bol koju je tvoje djete trpilo ali stvarno pretjeruješ. 
Nažalost šta se tiče ozljeda to je tek početak šta ćeš još proći, i šta ćeš onda svako malo bit na policiji.
Dobro razmisli kad nekome želiš zlo jer to ti jer se ono ko bumerang vraća.

----------


## Beti3

Ustvari tvoj je najvažniji problem da curicu ništa ne boli i da prstić što prije zaraste.

Drugi ti je problem naći novi vrtić, ako to želiš.

Da li je ravnateljica napravila točku 6, roditelj ne može i ne mora znati, i to nije problem. A sama si rekla da je 10 napravljeno, samo se nisi htjela javiti.
Mislim da oni nisu vodili dijete u zdravstvenu ustanovu, pa 7 ni ne treba napraviti.  

Naravno da mi nismo kompetentni, jedino što možemo je iznositi mišljenje i stavljati linkove, da ti ne gubiš vrijeme s time. 

Vjerujem da ćeš se drugačije osjećati ujutro, pogotovo ako dijete bude dobro.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ajde konacno da je netko procitao tocno ono sto sam rekla. Ta teta i ja imamo neku povijest. I ajd neka joj ta povijest. Do sad sam zmirila.na svakakve izjave gluparije omalovazavanja i slicno. Ali ovo je kap koja prelila casu. Ona je nemarna . To nisam samo ja primjetila. To je primjetila.i moja mama koja ponekad ode po dijete. Primjetila je i druga mama koja joj je rekla pred malom da ce mala imati strasne traume jer joj mama radi do 4 i slicne izjave. Jednom je uvjeravala mene i moje dijete da mi je dijete bolesno jer je kasljucala. Mala joj je pala i razbila bradu. I masu svakakvih situacija na koje sam zmirila. Kao i sve ostale mame. Jer eto ipak ona cuva moje dijete. Ajmo gradit lijepi odnos. Ali kad te sustavno ponizava i neprimjereno se ponasa netko tko ti odgaja dijete i ti sutis jer znas da je veliki problem premjestiti dijete u drugi vrtic jer nema mjesta i znas da je zagreb krcat djecom i da je jako tesko dobiti gradske jaslice onda sutis. Kao i sve vi ostale mame. Ali ja vise ne mogu sutiti. Zelim da teta dobije otkaz. Stvarno to iskreno zelim. I jako mi je zao sto ga nije prije dobila. 

Jos jednom molim administratora da obrise ovu temu. Hvala svima na savjetima.

----------


## sirius

Teme se ne brisu sa foruma . 

Sto se tice osiguranja bas su nam danas u skoli rekli da se odsteta trazi tek nakon sto lijecenje potpuno zavrsi.
Uz sve slike i nalaze u procesu lijecenja.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Hah neke su se brisale koliko se ja sjecam. Ali ajde dobro. Mozda to i nije po protokolu  :Wink:  uglavnom nemam vise sto traziti. Hvala svima.

----------


## pulinka

Ja bih samo kratko pitala: da čuvate tuđe dete od 21 mesec koje je upravo nekako sebi očupalo ceo nokat sa prsta i gadno iseklo jagodicu, šta biste uradile nakon prve pomoći detetu?

Ja bih nazvala roditelje, i ubila se od izvinjavanja. Jer znam koliko je preužasno bolna i najmanja povreda nokta- i bilo bi mi užasno žao deteta-mislim da se to spada u neku bazičnu ljudsku empatiju.

Tužila ne tužila, meni je jeziva osoba koju bol deteta bez nokta ostavlja ravnodušnom.

Edit: nisam videla par poslednjih postova. Ok, onda zanemarite moje pitanje.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja se nadam da se tema nece brisati, jer smo svi pisali svoje stavove u dobroj vjeri i nema smisla brisati temu jer je 99% ovdje imali misljenje koje se tebi ne svidja.

Maloj se pricepio prst. Ok, grdo je, boli, teta nije odmah zvala roditelja, mozda je mala plakala i nije joj htjela pokazati ruku, pa se teta nije snasla. To po meni nije za otkaz. I nemoj misliti da ce ga teta dobiti, jer ova situacija nije razlog za to. Mozda za neku opomenu, ako uopce i za to.

----------


## anatom

otprilike sam znala kako ce ovo zavrsiti.
Vec me u prvom postu jako zasmetala recenica u kojem pokretacica inzistira da teta dobije otkat. Pa tuzbe za nemar, pa prijave policiji. pa ju se nije nazvalo ,pa ipak je. Zdravstveni voditelj bio, nije bio. 

Odmah sam rekla da je prica nepotpuna.


pa topic na kojem pokretacica teme HVALI vrtic da bi ga par dana kasnije totalno popljuvala.

Nijednom roditelju nije svejedno kada se takvo nesto dogodi. Ali ima roditelja i roditelja. Neki reagiraju stalozeno a neki pokrecu tuzbe za nemar.

U Ilici 25 se isto tako moze zaliti i raspitivati u KAKVIm uvjetima su klinci u vrticu i u kakvim uvjetima odgovjitelji rade, ali to vecini ocito nije bitno.

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim, napisala sam da je MM pricepio prst tudjem djetetu u vrticu- kakva policija, pa desilo se u guzvi. Tako se desilo i tvojoj maloj.

----------


## anabeg

Upravo tako Pulinka. Dakle, odgajateljica je na licu mjesta vidjela da je dijete ostalo bez nokta i nakon toga kaze majci da je dijete pretjerano reagiralo???? Pa ja bih vjerujem vristala, a kamoli nece dijete od nepune dvije godine. I takvo ponasanje govori dovoljno. Osobno, odvjetnika, ni policiju (osim ako to bolnica ne odradi) ne bih uplitala u cijelu pricu, ali sankciju za odgajateljicu bih trazila, i samo oprosti ne bih smatrala dovoljnim nakon izjave da mi je dijete bespotrebno plakalo sat vremena, uzimajuci u obzir da je djetetu odvaljen nokat i jagodica.

----------


## sirius

Pa svi bi na ovoj temi ( bez iznimke) trazi da se ispita tetina odgovornost . Naravno, unutar vrtica .
Ne bi policiji prijavljivali nemar i zanemarivanje.

----------


## anatom

i jednom za svagda:

curica je ZBRINUTA. Rana je ocito bila nekako tretirana. Roditelj je obavjesten.

Kod takvih ozljeda ( kod bilo kakvih ozljeda) prva stvar koja se radi je: utjesi se , a onda se poduzimaju ostale radnje ( naravno osim ako se neradi o stanju opasnom po zivot).

Dalje- u trenutku takve ozljede, odgojitelj je i dalje odgovoran za ostalih xy u skupini. Ukoliko je u tom trenu bez kolege a nema ni zdravstvenog voditelja blizu ( sto ispada da je kod tebe bio slucaj) dogada se jedna prilicno nezgodna situacija.


Ponekada je potrebno shvatiti i prihvatiti da su odgojitelji samo ljudi, u prilicno zivahnoj sredini. Da se nezgode dogadaju. i da ce se dogadati.

Scenarij koji se najvjerovatnije dogodio je da je od ozljede do pozivanja roditelja proslo sat vremea( iako neznam odakle ti ta informacija ali vidim da je se slijepo drzis) unutar kojih su se poduzimale neke radnje.

Odbijam prihvatiti cinjenicu da je bilokoji odgojitelj takvo nehumano stvorenje koje bi ozljedu ,koja izgleda tako grdo, jednostavno izignorirao.

Ispricavam se na iznosenju svog misljenja. Kako je ovo forum, treba biti spreman da nece svi imati isto misljenje.

----------


## anatom

citiram:

mala joj je pala i razbila bradu.

? ! ?

moras prihvatiti da u kolektivu poput vrtica tvoja curica nije jedino dijete. Predpostavljam da je mala ponekad i tebi pala i ozljedila se?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Draga Anatom sigurna sam da imas divnog muza kojeg hvalis na topicu o muzevima , sve dok jednom ne shvayis da te vara sa kcerinom frendicom. To imam za rec o pohvali vrtica koji sam postala. Nedaj boze da te muz vara sa kcerinom frendicom pa ni sa sinovom djevojkom. Pa ni da nekoj napravi jos kedno dijete. Eto. Tako se ja osjecam prevareno nakon svega ovoga.

I inace zbilja se moras nauciti koncentrirano citati jer je ocito da citas samo ono sto ti pase. Ja sam sasvim stalozeno reagirala. Upravo prema zasluzi tete. Nekoliko osoba mi je sugeriralo da odem na policiju. Vec sam rekla nekoliko puta da bolnica sama salje obavijest policiji a ja sam to samo mrvicu pozurila. Ali me nitko bas ni ovdje ne dozivljava nego cita samo.ono sto mu odgovara. I stvarno sam sad vec umorna od opravdavanja sto sam isla na policiju. Isla sam na policiju jer smatram da je to ispravno. I odvjetnica smatta da je ispravno. Moj oartner smatra da je ispravno. Prva susjeda koja je odgajateljica smatra da je ispravno.policija smatra da je ispravno. Doktori smatraju da je ispravo. Ali nepoznate osobe sa foruma smatraju da nije ispravno. Osobe koje sam molila da mi objasne pravnu formu koja me ocekuje a ne polemike oko toga jesam li ja ispravno postupila jer sam otisla na policiju ili ne.

----------


## anatom

gle,

ja apsolutno shvacam tvoju ogorcenost. Roditelj si, malena je ozljedena.

Ali ima nacina i nacina za poduzeti neke stvari.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ne nije mi apsolutno nikada pala i ozlijedila se. Ali zaista bas nikada mi se nike dogodilo da mi je ispala i pala na glavu. Ili bilokoji dio tijela. Zao mi je ako tebi je.

----------


## umiljata

> zašto nisi tražila odštetu,  nema to veze s ponašanjem teta? zato plaćamo osiguranje. čak ja mislim da vrijedi i izvan vrtića, 24 sata na dan. još im plaćamo, još kad se nešto desi ne tražimo odštetu :D


da ti budem iskrena, nemam pojma zakaj nisam  :Smile: 
prvo vrijeme mi to nije bilo ni u peti, nitko iz vrtića mi nije to sugerirao, a poslije kad su nas upozorili na to, nije mi se više dalo.
šta ćeš, blesava... 

zato sam se s Klarom opametila  :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

I pored te sobe gdje je tih 8 klinaca i jaslicama je odmah jos jedna teta i soba do je kuharica i jos jedna osoba i domar. Nije bila sama. I divno mi je kako pokusavas opravdati tetu i umanjiti njen nemar. Sigurna sam te tvoja vrticka teta obozava i da skipa zataskavate njezin nemar.

----------


## alga

Ne znam, možda i je ispravno.. jer češći su slučajevi da su tete štićene sa strane ravnatelja nego da se slučaj primjereno ispita i ako treba sankcionira. Teta koja je našu djecu prije mnogo godina ugrozila time da su sa njihovih samo tri godine šetali bez nadzora po opasnoj prometnici i dan danas je na tom istom radnom mjestu. Nije bilo sankcija. Derala se na nas, i mi smo pognuli glavu. Ali to je samo sreća da se ništa nije dogodilo. A kad razmislim što se sve moglo desiti, smrznem se.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Alga meni ovo sto govoris zvuci kao horor prica  :Sad:

----------


## anatom

ajmo sada izvuci stav da su odgojitelji nemarni.

najbolje da djecu ni nesaljemo u vrtic, jer je to mjesto urote protiv roditelja i klinaca samih.

Da, dobra sam sa našom tetom. Imamo odlican odnos. Gradili smo ga kroz godine SURADNjOm, sto i tebi savjetujem u buducnosti.

opet cu ponoviti:

apsolutno, ali apsolutno odbijam prihvatiti da je bilo koji odgojitelj, bilo kada, pristao izignorirati takvu ozljedu.
Time ne omalovazavam tvoju ljutnju, vec mislim da se u citavoj prici dogodilo jos nesto.
Eventualni propust svakako treba ispitati , ali postoje i ljudski nacini.

----------


## alga

> ajmo sada izvuci stav da su odgojitelji nemarni.
> 
> .


ma naravno da nisu. ali sam htjela skrenuti pažnju da nisu baš ni svi savršeni.

----------


## sirius

> Ne znam, možda i je ispravno.. jer češći su slučajevi da su tete štićene sa strane ravnatelja nego da se slučaj primjereno ispita i ako treba sankcionira. Teta koja je našu djecu prije mnogo godina ugrozila time da su sa njihovih samo tri godine šetali bez nadzora po opasnoj prometnici i dan danas je na tom istom radnom mjestu. Nije bilo sankcija. Derala se na nas, i mi smo pognuli glavu. Ali to je samo sreća da se ništa nije dogodilo. A kad razmislim što se sve moglo desiti, smrznem se.


Tetama u nasem vrticu je jedan novi klinac izasao van iz vrtica u dvoriste , odnosno ulazni prostor koji je ograden ( ali ne i zakljucan). Teta ga je vidjela kroz prozor i noge su joj se odsjekle. Nakon toga stavljena je zastita na ulazna vrta i tek nakon pritika gumba koji je potavljen visoko moglo se izaci iz vrtica. 
Ima svega, ali nekako volim vjerovati da vecina nauci sto treba na vlastitim greskama ( pojedinci i kolektiv).

----------


## cleaning-lady

Kod nas postoji sifra na vratima ali se redovito podmece pod vrata zeljezni stalak za kisobrane jer im se neda stalno otvarat i zatvarat vrata. Samo da se zna da to nije bas fiksno i ta vrata su jako teska pa me nebi cudilo da su to ta vrata koja su kriva za ozlijedu. Ali dobro.

----------


## alga

Nisu otišli iz vrtića nego iz dvorišta ispred vrtića u kojem su bili sa tetom. Ona je razgovarala sa nekim na dvorištu i nije ih gledala, i to malo duže je pričala, jer prometnica nije vidljiva iz dvorišta. 
Nego cl-lady, što kaže curica na događaj? Vidjela sam na drugoj temi da kažeš da jako dobro priča i da sve priča?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Jao taman zaboravi pa ju netko pita a sto je bilo sa rukicom. Danas ju je 50 ljudi pitalo sto je bilo a ona stalno čepija pujst. Jako sam se iznenadila kako je objasnjavala teti na policiji. Stvarno je imala dobru interakciju. 
Ova ju je pitala : L sto se dogodilo sa prsticem a ona se skroz uzivila , pa je teta u pp pokazala na ormar a moja mala je pokazala gore (ormarici nemaju kvaku nego gore imaju prostor gdje se stavi ruka i otvori ormaric.) I teta policajka je otvorila ormaric a moja mala se lecnula pa je stala. Ajde nekako prođe dan.. ali jako se ljuti jer ju longeta stopira u igri a o spavanju da ne pricam.. place u snu staaaaaaaalno
Zaspala je u 9 vec se 6 puta probudila.glava me ubija od nespavanja.. nadam se da ce nocas malo bolje spavati. Ne znam. Ja nikako ne mogu povjerovati da je taj ormaric to napravio.... pokusava se popest na krevet i ne moze pa place.hoce obuc hlace pa nemoze. Hoce svasta raditi pa ne moze..
 I vrtimo se non Stop u krug.. ali dobro. Barem nije vruce pa je lakse ,a ima i periode dobre volje...

----------


## MikiMama

Ajde cure, navalile ste na cleaning-lady, dajte joj trenutak da zraka udahne ...
Moje curke srećom nisu imale nikakve ozbiljnije ozljede u vrtiću, ali smo se sreli s nemarnim tetama.
I mogu razumjeti uznemirenost cl-lady zbog takvog odnosa prema djeci, jer upravo nemar teta može dovesti do ovakvih i sličnih (i gorih) situacija i ozljeda. Nitko ne kaže da djecu možeš zaštititi u svim, baš svim, situacijama, ali brigom i pažnjom se bar može smanjiti broj problema.
I kod nas se događalo da su djeca izašla sama iz vrtića i vrtičkog dvorišta direktno na cestu. Pa zar vas to ne bi uznemirilo?
I mi smo pobjegli od jedne tete. Strašno je kad ne možeš vjerovati teti, cijeli dan te ždere šta se zbiva u vrtiću? hoćeš li saznati sve što se zbivalo? Mala djeca ne znaju pričati i reći, a ti možeš pomoći djetetu i dobro reagirati samo ako si siguran da točno znaš što se zbivalo.

Ne želim ulaziti u primjerenost ičijih poteza, ali znam da bih i ja bila jadna baš kao i cl-lady.

Vrtići bi trebali imati osiguranje od nezgode 24 sata dnevno, svaki vrtić sam bira osiguratelja, novac se isplaćuje ako je ozljeda ostavila za posljedicu neki trajni invaliditet i ovisi o postotku invaliditeta i iznosu na polici. Neki osiguratelji daju i druge vrste naknade, najbolje je kod ravnateljice dobiti ime osiguratelja, policu i uvjete osiguranja, pa vidjeti za što imate pravo tražiti isplatu, a sve se temelji na medicinskoj dokumentaciji.
Potpuno drugo je osiguranje od odgovornosti, gdje su novci veći, ali mislim da se temelji na tužbi.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Osigurana je na sve do 20 000 kuna. Vec mi je prijatelj sve to provjerio , ravnateljica mi je kopirala policu.. sutra ce tajnik ispuniti i skenirati pa mi poslati mailom..rjec je o croatia osiguranju..

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

i ja mogu razumjeti i uznemirenost i ljutnju
i još prije tugu i žalost radi djeteta koje pati i koje je doživjelo stvarno bolnu povredu

ne mogu razumijeti toliku, može se reći, mržnju

nadam se da nitko neće mom djetetu ili nekom drugom dragom napraviti nešto tako strašno da bih mu ja tako žarko željela otkaz
jer radi ovog ne bih
bila bih jadna,  nesretna
sigurno i ljuta ako bih mislila da se dogodio propust i nemar
ali ne bih radi ovoga tražila nečiji otkaz
ne bih redi ovog ugrozila nečiju egzistenciju

to je jedino što smatramo da nije ok
nitko cl ne osporava pravo na tugu ljutnju njihovo iskazivanje

----------


## Lili75

Cleaning lady slatka ti je curica.bas mi je zao da je sve to prosla.
meni upada u oci bezosjecajnost tete u danoj situaciji i potpisujem pulinku u tom dijelu.

I bas ste cure navalile na cl.lady.
Mozds fakat nije dobro sto mi ostali sutimo u mnogim zivotnim situacijama umjesto da probamo naci put do pravde.sad pricam opcenito.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Meni su se javila u inbox teta koja je radila u vrticu i samo mi je potvrdila sve moje teze. Ja ne mrzim tu tetu ali joj puno toga zamjeram. Ja joj nisam ugrozila egzistenciju nego si je ona sama ugrozila egzistenciju svojim neprimjerenim komentarima i postupcima kao i nepostivanju mojeg djeteta i mene kao roditelja. I upravo to sto lili75 kaze , to je i ta teta u inbox rekla. Da se sve vrlo lako zataska. Nazalost. A to je nedopustivo u bilo kojem zanimanju i koci napredak struke i narusava opcu kvalitetu i viđenje cijelog vrtica.. a nas vrtic i nije bas tako mali ! Ima 4 podruznice.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Hvala na komplimentu lili75 njezina je osobnost ista kao i izgled. Njezno drago i dobro stvorenje. Sušta suprotnost meni. Uvijek sve dobije i to na najljepši i najslađi mogući naćin. 

I opet se probudila u plaču... laku noć svima..

----------


## orange80

> Alga , ovdje cure imaju vrlo jasnu sliku o toj teti ali im to nije vazno. Vazna je prijava policiji koju salje bolnica. Nike im vazno niti to sto nisam.ja ta koja to izmislila niti a ja ta koja je to predlozila niti sam ja taj zakon i protokol izmislila. Vazna je osuda. Ti cl pretjerujes. Tu nema dalje. Tvoje dijete ima previse skracen noktic pa ju boli , nes ti rane.
> Kao da sam ja zvala policiju jer mi je netko ubrao cvijet iz dvorista.


Ne, cure ovdje uopce nemaju jasnu sliku o teti. I to zato jer si ti daleko od toga da budes objektivna i autenticna u opisu tete, situacije i ostalog.
Cas si ti zvala policiju, cas hitna, cas ovo cas ono, mjenjas pricu, nadopunjujes.
zapravo nitko od tebe ne moze saznati kaj je bilo i kak je bilo osim onog kaj smo vidjeli na slici: prstic bez nokta i ozljeda jagodice....

----------


## cleaning-lady

Da. Vjerujem da to tebi tako izgleda.

----------


## miffy34

Čisto sumnjam da će teta bit gsankcionirana ikak a otkaz sigurno neće dobit.
Znam puno priča o izlascima djece íz vrtića a da tete pojma nisu imale,niti ih je bilo briga,niti su primjetile. Ima teta i teta.
Ia ih koje vole svoj popgsao i djecu a ima ih koje to pgwrade jer su završile za odgajatelja jer su nešto htjele završit.
Eto.

A da je nježni dječji noktić lako otkinut,uvjerila sam se na svoje oči,na ravnom,u  šetnji...dijetmoje dijete u dobi ,negdje kao tvoja curica je palo iz čistog mipa i ostalo iste sekunde bez jednog noktića. Nosila sam je do hitne i da,plakala mi je u naručju jako dugo,možda preko sat vremena

----------


## miffy34

Izvinjavam se zbog greški,pisala sam s moba

----------


## cleaning-lady

Zao mi je miffy.  :Sad:  
Drago mi je da si mi se javila , jer si mi popravila malo pricu o situaciji. Barem imam informaciju da je moguce tako lako frknut nokat maloj curici. Onda mozda i je bilo na ormaricu.

----------


## Bubica

ne mozemo mi ovdje dozivjeti sto se i kako zapravo desilo...
F je imala godinu i pol kad sam skuzila da na mobu imam propustenih 8 poziva iz vrtica, strcali smo se isti cas, u vrticu smo vec nasli hitnu, objasnili su nam da je dijete najednom pocelo tesko disati i da su pozvali hitnu i prije nego sto su nas uspjeli dobiti...hitna je rekla da odvedemo dijete pedijatru, pedijatrica - ako se disanje ne smiri do predvecer da ju vodimo u bolnicu. Rebro ju je dva dana liječilo od laringitisa da bi treći dan došao otorinac i poslao ju na hitnu operaciju - apsirirala je alu foliju u vrtiću, zapela u glasnicama...

Od svega što je poslije toga slijedilo, ukratko cu samo rec da vrticu nisam zamjerila bas nista jer sam ih dozivljavala kao brizne i to su potvrdili u svakom svom postupku...Ako cl-lady nema to bazicno povjerenje u vrtic i postupke tete onda stvarno nesto treba uciniti, ako nis drugo, nakon svega maknuti dijete iz tog vrtica.

Rebru sam zamjerala jako puno toga, na zalost, niti jedna moja zalba nije urodila plodom, a ocekivala sam promjenu barem nekih protokola.

I jos, nikad nisam dozivjela da je vrtic ili skola vodila dijete pedijatru ili na hitnu zbog visoke temperature...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Bubica. Nitko nije trazio da itko dozivi sto se i kako zapravo desilo nego pravnu proceduru u ovom slucaju. Nista vise nisam trazila.

Moje dijete je nebrojeno puta imalo temperaturu i svaki put su me zvali odmah. Zasto me sad nisu odmah zvali to zna sam Bog.

----------


## dodagoda

Evo da i ja nabicim komentar... svi smo mi osjetljivi na svoju djecu-i trebamo biti jer oni su nam najvažniji na svijetu.
Cleaning-lady je odreagirala onako kako je u tom trenu smatrala ispravnim. Ok, to se sve dogodilo-događa se svašta u vrtićima i školama, puno je djece i teško je u svakoj sekundi imati dijete na oku , prožvačeš i to da je teta već čekala sat vremena da njoj javi ali nikako, apsolutno nikako ne mogu prožvakati izjavu kako je dijete od dvije godine koje je pričepilo prst tako jako da je nokat istrgnut plakalo sat vremena nepotrebno  :Shock: . To boli ko sam vrag i mislim da bi i ja urlala od boli još sat vremena. Osobno vjerujem da je to ono što je cleaning izbacilo iz takta i tu je odlučila izgurati stvar do kraja. Kad ti teta kojoj bi trebalo biti žao do neba baci takvu izjavu dođe ti da ju šupiš. I da, znam da je to težak i odgovoran posao i da rade u koma uvjetima ali isto tako znam da kad su vani na dvorištu one uvijek sjede na hrpici i piju kavu-nitko ne gleda tu djecu, puno puta ni ne znaju da su se klinci udarili. 
Većina teta sa kojima sam ja imala posla su stvarno bile ok i djeca su ih voljela-osim jedne ... mali ju nije nikako mogao smisliti.Čuvala ga je u starijoj jasličkoj grupi kad je tek krenuo u vrtić..imali smo malo težu prilagodbu na vrtić i općenito na moj odlazak na posao jer se mali tada potpuno okrenuo tati-što je meni jako bilo teško al sam čekala da ga prođe faza i ta teta je čak našla shodno suprugu reći kako bi se mama morala baviti više sa djetetom jer samo tatu spominje  :Predaja:  Ugl. na njoj se vidjelo da ne voli djecu, da je tu jer mora i uvijek je vikala na njih-zato je klinci nisu ni voljeli.  Na žalost ima ih  takvih i to su tete koje loše rade svoj posao, jer ima i divnih teta koje odlično rade svoj posao unatoč groznim uvjetima i klinci ih obožavaju-to se odmah vidi. 
Odgajatelj, učitelj- to su "sveta" zanimanja koja naravno ni ne može raditi bilo tko i zato njihov rad i treba biti pod povećalom a ne tretirati ih se kao svete krave. Niti su sve tete dobre niti sve zaslužuju raditi svoj posao. Svaka čast onima koje ga rade kako treba ali ne vidim razloga zašto one koje ga ne rade kako treba ne bi dobile otkaz. i ja ću dobiti otkaz ako xy puta nešto zahebem u firmi.

----------


## Kejt

najbolje da svi sve relativiziraju i umanjuju i ni slučajno se ne bune i ne inzistiraju na poštivanju pravila 
brze je i lakse i ucinkovitije dobro se s nekim 'slizat'

----------


## dodagoda

Osim toga, cleaning je rekla kako sa tom tetom ima povijest i ovo je vjerovatno bio samo vrh ledene sante. Nek je tužila i nek je bila policija. Ne treba šutiti, zato nam i je u državi ovako jer smo odšutili na sve i svašta.

----------


## Riječanka

kad se već toliko držimo protokola, moram pitati od kad se smiju postati fotke na ovom forumu? 

i nije mi jasna još jedna stvar - nakon savjeta prijateljice odvjetnice, zašto se pravne savjete traži od forumske populacije?

sve drugo je već rečeno - dijete je, nažalost, doživjelo ozljedu, treba utvrditi je li bilo propusta... da će doći do otkaza zbog toga - teško. i ja bih voljela kada bi svi koji u svom poslu koji griješe bili sankcionirani, ali mi se otkaz u ovoj situaciji čini prilično nerazmjeran pogrešci.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Isto onda od kad se nesmiju brisati teme a svjedok sam nekih obrisanih. Administratir ovog foruma ide kako mu odgovara. Moze tu i tam slika da se upotpuni cijela slika "slucaja"  ma zapravo. Neda mi se.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Riječanka,cleaning je kao što vidiš po registraciji nova na forumu,očito nije upoznata sa svim pravilima...

cleaning,brišu se teme/riječi koje se kose sa pravilima udruge/foruma,otkrivaju ili ugrožavaju nečiji identitet isl (iz tog ti razloga predlažem da zamagliš lice kćeri na fotki)....
..pretpostavljam da je X ljudi poželilo da mu se iz ovih/onih razloga  nešto pobriše,ali najbolje što može,kad se tema otme kontroli,debelo skrene s puta isl. jest da je admini zaključaju pa da se više ne može postat!

----------


## cleaning-lady

Da. Ali mi tema nije obrisana kada se radilo o otkrivanju necijeg identiteta. Iz naslova je bilo vrlo jasno o cemu se radi. Konacno je netko primjetio da se slike ne smiju postati... a administrator je nekoliko puta odgovorio na ovu temu. Jos je zanimljivije to da sam vec dobila jednom neku opomenu jer sam stavila sliku autosjedalice. Dakle upoznata sam sa pravilima. Jako zajimljivi postupci pravih majki .. zena... odgajatelja... na zalost tapatalk mi ne nudi opciju postavljanja slika u formatu koji forum odobrava. Ili dozvoljava a ja to me znam napraviti. Za sjest pred kompjuter nemam vremena.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Nisam ni ocekivala drugacije zapravo od majki kojima je normalno da se tete ne drze protokola i sklone su iste u nedogled opravdavati. Zasto bi se iste drzale nekih pravila.

----------


## Teta Eta

> Nisam ni ocekivala drugacije zapravo od majki kojima je normalno da se tete ne drze protokola i sklone su iste u nedogled opravdavati. Zasto bi se iste drzale nekih pravila.


Eto, kao i u situaciji stradalog prstica, tako i ovdje na forumu - debelo si pretjerala! Nije mi tesko zamisliti da je teta u strahu od tvoje reakcije predugo cekala da ti javi da se dijete povrijedilo. Vrtic je iza nas, ali sada mi je jasno zasto su mi tete sa strahom govorile o svakom, pa i najmanjem padu mojeg djeteta. Nisu uvijek tete za sve krive, ima i roditelja koji su prava nocna mora!

----------


## cleaning-lady

Da. Onih koji zapravo brinu za svoje dijete. I zastrasujuce je koliko svi lizete te svoje tete  i zanemarujete njihove greske koje konstantno ponavljaju i obrasce ponasanja koje namecu. 
I rijeci koje govore djeci i ideravanja i svega i svacega. Svaka cast tebi teta eta. Nebi voljela biti tvoje dijete. Za moje se srecom ima tko boriti.

----------


## Mojca

:cupakosu:

----------


## Teta Eta

Osjecaji su nam zajednicki! Ja isto ne bih voljela imati takvo dijete kao ti  :Razz:

----------


## dodagoda

Istina, kao što ima svakakvih teta ima i svakakvih roditelja... ima onih koji očekuju da teta cijeli dan "bedina" samo njihovo dijete, ima onih koji za svaku i najmanju masnicu dižu paniku , ima onih koji bi da im tete kuharice kuhaju posebnu klopu-jer ako mogu nekima(djeci koja imaju celijakiju i dijabetes) onda mogu i njihovom djetetu... Na dalje nitko od nas nije bio prisutan razgovoru i situaciji koja se dogodila da bi mogli suditi-možemo samo dati svoje mišljenje. 
Mene se najviše dojmio baš taj tetin komentar da je malena nepotrebno plakala sat vremena. Hladno za nekoga tko treba biti susretljiv i nježan prema djeci.

----------


## Ginger

sirius, daj pls kljucaj ovo, nema smisla tema

----------


## dodagoda

da, nema-sad će se svest na prepucavanja sve...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Steta ja sam navodno bila jako dobro i mirno dijete.kad su mi braca blizanci preminuli mama mi je rekla da ne zna kako bi prezivjela bez moje i sestrine pomoci. A kada je ima dva spontana u 16 i 17 tjednu cijelo kucanstvo sam ja odrzavala. Da ne pricamo svojem malom bratu koji je bio uvijek na mome boku dok sam kuhala. Bila bih ti divna kcer i potegla bi i za sebe i za tebe i sve u kuci.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ha da. Kljucat treba sad kad smo dosli do nemarnih roditelja. Ali ja sam jedna pa vas nemogu napasti sve kao vas dvadeset mene. Svima kojima sam linkala sto pisete su sokirani kolicinom neempatije, napadanja , zlocestih provokativnih komentara i osuđivanja mojih i po zakonu ispravnih stavova. 

Ali sam ja luda i pogresna sto se pridrzavam pravila. Pretjerujem i ne znam sto.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Gignger unistile ste smisao ove teme. Unistile ste ono po sto sam dosla. Po pravni savjet. Ali dobrom sada znam bolje.

----------


## Ginger

Ja na ovu temu imam samo jedan komenar, iskljucila sam se jer mi je bilo jasno kamo vodi
Sad je stvarno svega previse i treba kljucati

Jasno mi je kako se osjecas zbog malene, a sad se osjecas i napadnuto, jer vecina misli drugacije
Imas pravo napraviti to sto jesi i nebitno sto ja ili bilo tko misli o tome
Necu ulaziti dalje u raspravu, samo cu ti reci da imas krivo ako mislis da su nemarni svi koji misle imalo drugacije od tebe

----------


## anatom

mene uzasava iznosenje polucinjenica i banaliziranje ucinjenog.


prosla sam ponovno protokol i jasno je da je napravljeno SVE sto je trebalo biti napravljeno, osim tocaka koje se ticu odlaska na hitnu i organizacije rada nakon odlaska maticnog odgojitelja sa ozljedenim na hitnu. Netko je procjenio da ozljeda nije opasna po zivot i da nema potrebe za hitnom medicinskom pomoci.

a sada Cl spominje da se nije napravilo nista?!?!?

zanemarivanje bi bilo da je malena ostavljena sa takvim prstom citav dan bez da ju je itko pogledao.


Ja cu ponovo ponoviti da razumijem osjecaje i ljutnju i gubitak povjerenja. To mi je sve jasno.

Ali nitko od nas nije cuo drugu stranu ove price.

ja sam da se tema kljuca.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Nemarni su svi oni koji ne provode sankcije nad tetama koje provode svoju slobodnu volju koja nije po protokolu + povijest i preruzni komentari. Pitala bih czss tko je tu nemaran roditelj.i koga ce ta teta u buducnosti cuvati. I zasto je pravedno da nitko ne odgovara za postupke koji nisu po protokolu. Pitala bih policiju da li je nemaran roditelj koji ne prijavi da nesto ne stima sa tetom u vrticu i pitala bih gradski ured za odgoj i obrazovanje da li je roditelj nemaran ako ne prijavi tetu zbog tetinog nemara. Pa stvarno ste cudne.nije poanta u ne slaganju.poanta je u tome da je sve otislo u totalno nekom drug smjeru od pocetnog:  moze pravna pomoc ? Ja nisam preispitivala vase odluke vi ste moje.osuđivanje jer sam isla na policiju pozuriti postupak prijave , zato jer zelim da odgovorna osoba dobije otkaz. Pa smjesna si.

----------


## anatom

Sa ovakvim stavom, ce do zavrsetka skolovanja tvoje kceri jako puno ucitelja i odgojitelja izgleda ostati bez posla.

Nijedan postupak koje je teta mogla/ili nije napraviti tebi nebi odgovarao. To je cinjenica.

Ako si se vec okruzila savjetima policije, odvjetnika i tko sve zna koga, nerazumijem zasto si uopce dosla traziti pravni savjet. Osim ako cilj nije bio hajka na tetu zbog koje tvoja kci ima "ostecen" prst.

dogodilo se da je vecina ipak rekla da si preburno reagirala, sto ti ne odgovara.

Mislim da bi bilo puno povoljnije po tvoju kci, da paznju posvetis njoj da sto prije ozdravi.

----------


## sirius

hajde, procitati cu na miru nakon kljucanja.

Pretpostavljam da ste svi vi shvatili sto pravno mozete uciniti kad vam ponasanje tete ne odgovara.
O pravu bih samo rekla da su svi nevini dok se ne dokaze da su krivi.


još samo dodam kad je osoblje vec prozvano...
Da, vidjela sam sliku i tolerirala  to privremeno jer sam pretpostavljala da ti nesto znaci da ju ljudi vide,  a uzimajuci u obzir da si uzrujana i potresena zbog dogadaja.
isto tako zbog zastite privatnosti tvog djeteta, a obzirom na proces koji si pokrenula izbrisala sam ime vrtica ,te sliku. Zbog tvog i djetetovog interesa , ne mog (meni je svejedno).
Isto tako postoje pravila foruma (koja si ti prekrsila nekoliko puta), ali osoblje moze subjektivno odluciti sto ce sa krsenjem (iako su objektivna pravila koja namece sam forum puno stroza, posebno za ponavljajuce prekrsaje). Još bih dodala da osoblje foruma radi na volonterskoj bazi, da ima poslove , obitelji ili  drugi volonterski posao u kojem natjerava pravo i pravdu...pa obzirom na sve to ponekad (zapravo, vrlo cesto) jednostavno je stigne pratiti svaku aktivnu temu.

----------

